# هل وردت كلمة كفر  أو كافر على لسان الرب يسوع



## R@Y@N (20 فبراير 2015)

_سلام  ربّ الجنود,,,

هل وردت كلمة كفر  أو  كافر على لسان الربّ يسوع  ؟؟؟

,,, شكرا لكم سلفا ,,,_
​


----------



## fredyyy (21 فبراير 2015)

R@Y@N قال:


> _سلام ربّ الجنود,,,_​
> _هل وردت كلمة* كفر أو كافر* على لسان الربّ يسوع ؟؟؟_​
> _,,, شكرا لكم سلفا ,,,_​


 
*لا ... بل وردت كلمة من لا يعرف الله *
 
 يوحنا الأولى 4 : 7 
أيها الأحباء، لنحب بعضنا بعضا، لأن *المحبة* هي من الله، 
وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله *ويعرف الله*.

 يوحنا الأولى 4 : 8 
ومن لا يحب *لم يعرف* الله، لأن الله محبة. 

** ولاحظ أن معرفة الله تأسست على محبة الله 
*
.


----------



## R@Y@N (21 فبراير 2015)

fredyyy قال:


> *لا* ... بل وردت كلمة من لا يعرف الله
> 
> يوحنا الأولى 4 : 7
> أيها الأحباء، لنحب بعضنا بعضا، لأن المحبة هي من الله،
> ...



*شكرا ليك أخي fredyyy ,,,
و لو إني و جدت الإجابة ،  اللي بيسأل ميتهش :love34: ,,,
إنجيل البشير لوقا ، أصحاح 9 ، عدد  41  ، ترجمة يسوعيه :*

[Q-BIBLE] *فأجاب يسوع:  أيها الجيل الكافر الفاسد ، حتام أبقى معكم وأحتملكم ؟ علي بابنك* [/Q-BIBLE]


*الرب القدوس ينور طريقنا جميعا ,,,

Amen
*
​


----------



## aymonded (21 فبراير 2015)

آنا آسف الترجمة اللي احضرتها غلط على الإطلاق لأن الكلمة الي قالها المسيح الرب "غير المؤمن" مش الكافر هناك فرق كبير بين اللفظين، لأن هنا كمان بيرد على مشكلة أن التلاميذ مش قدروا يخرجوا الشيطان، وهم مش كفرة لكن إيمانهم مش على مستوى الحدث نفسه، يعني إيمان هزيل جداً، وهذه هي الآية:
[ وطلبت من تلاميذك أن يخرجوه فلم يقدروا، فأجاب يسوع وقال: "أيها الجيل *غير المؤمن* والملتوي إلى متى أكون معكم واحتملكم، قدم ابنك إلى هُنا ] (لوقا 9: 40 و41)​


----------



## R@Y@N (22 فبراير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> آنا آسف الترجمة اللي احضرتها غلط على الإطلاق لأن الكلمة الي قالها المسيح الرب "غير المؤمن" مش الكافر هناك فرق كبير بين اللفظين، لأن هنا كمان بيرد على مشكلة أن التلاميذ مش قدروا يخرجوا الشيطان، وهم مش كفرة لكن إيمانهم مش على مستوى الحدث نفسه، يعني إيمان هزيل جداً، وهذه هي الآية:
> [ وطلبت من تلاميذك أن يخرجوه فلم يقدروا، فأجاب يسوع وقال: "أيها الجيل غير المؤمن والملتوي إلى متى أكون معكم واحتملكم، قدم ابنك إلى هُنا ] (لوقا 9: 40 و41)



*مادامت الترجمة خاطئة *  لمَ نراها معتمدة  - و بالحرف - في الكثير من المواقع المسيحية ؟؟؟؟*

**مع تحفظي الشديد على قولك أخي بأن الترجمة خاطئة لأن كل الكلام هو موحى به من الله زي ماهو ثابت في الكتاب المقدس .*

*[Q-BIBLE]كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر[/Q-BIBLE]*

*شكرا ليك أخي aymonded .*​


----------



## aymonded (22 فبراير 2015)

أخي العزيز ايه علاقة الترجمة بالوحي، بلاش الخلط في الأمور، والآية لا تتكلم عن الترجمة اللي احنها في صددها، وأنا مش قلت أن الكتاب فيه شيء غير موحى به، ثم القرينة واضحة في النص فمش صح كلمة كافر خالص، الترجمة مش دقيقة ومش سليمة بهذا المعنى نهائيا، بل وغير مقبولة، اللي ترجمها مش دقيق ولا فاهم القصد من الكلام في إطاره الصحيح... واللي ترجم الترجمة دية مش رسول، والترجمات المعتمدة لازم تعتمد بمجمع مقدس توافق عليه الكنيسة الجامعة، لأن الترجمة مش كل من وضع ترجمة في أي موضع يبقى ترجمة سليمة ومعتمدة.. النعمة معك​


----------



## aymonded (22 فبراير 2015)

وأسألك سؤال مهم للغاية، الكلام كان المقصود بيه التلاميذ (وده الواضح في الموقف نفسه)، فهل المسيح الرب قاصد يقول للتلاميذ يا كفرة !!! أو أنتم كفرة !!! أو يا كفار !!!​


----------



## R@Y@N (22 فبراير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أخي العزيز ايه علاقة الترجمة بالوحي، بلاش الخلط في الأمور، والآية لا تتكلم عن الترجمة اللي احنها في صددها، وأنا مش قلت أن الكتاب فيه شيء غير موحى به، ثم القرينة واضحة في النص فمش صح كلمة كافر خالص، الترجمة مش دقيقة ومش سليمة بهذا المعنى نهائيا، بل وغير مقبولة، اللي ترجمها مش دقيق ولا فاهم القصد من الكلام في إطاره الصحيح... واللي ترجم الترجمة دية مش رسول، والترجمات المعتمدة لازم تعتمد بمجمع مقدس توافق عليه الكنيسة الجامعة، لأن الترجمة مش كل من وضع ترجمة في أي موضع يبقى ترجمة سليمة ومعتمدة.. النعمة معك​



وصلت الفكرة أخي aymonded .

والسؤال الآن :
هل يجوز لي أن أتعبد بترجمة مش دقيقة و مش سليمة ؟؟؟

1- نعم
2- لا

الشكر كله ليك .


----------



## aymonded (22 فبراير 2015)

R@Y@N قال:


> وصلت الفكرة أخي aymonded .
> 
> والسؤال الآن :
> هل يجوز لي أن أتعبد بترجمة مش دقيقة و مش سليمة ؟؟؟
> ...



يا غالي الترجمات ما هي إلا محاولة من البعض لفهم النص وتوصيل المعنى، لكن مش كل ترجمة صحيحة طالما تخالف روح النص نفسه وبعيدة عن المعنى المقصود من الكلام، وثم فيه ترجمة بين إيدينا المنتشرة موجودة ودقيقة، والموضوع يحتاج استنارة إلهية من الله لكي تنفتح البصيرة على الحق، لأن بدون تمييز وإفراز سنقبل اي شيء وكل شيء ونفهم الكلام على غير معناه، فلازم يتم قراءة الإصحاح كامل ويتفهم المعنى العام قبل فهم اللفظة أو الترجمة، لأن مش كل من ترجم ولا فسر أو شرح يبقى شرح شرح سليم، ولا كل المواقع المسيحية تعتبر مرجع أساسي أكيد، لازم يتفهم أفنجيل كله على بعضه وبعيدن الموقف اللي جه فيه الكلام وبعدين يتحدد القصد من الكلام لكي يتم فهمه في إطاره الصحيح... لأن لو الواحد فهم غلط أكيد هايعيش غلط بعيد عن القصد الإلهي تماماً لأنه طلع بمعنى تاني غير المقصود نهائياً...
​


----------



## R@Y@N (22 فبراير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> لأن مش كل من ترجم ولا فسر أو شرح يبقى شرح شرح سليم، ولا كل المواقع المسيحية تعتبر مرجع أساسي أكيد،



*كلام موزون وسليم 
تقبل شكري العميق لشخصك الكريم *​


----------



## aymonded (22 فبراير 2015)

R@Y@N قال:


> *كلام موزون وسليم
> تقبل شكري العميق لشخصك الكريم *​



إلهنا الحي يفرح قلبك ويغمرنا بسلامه 
ويعطينا كلنا أن نفهم كلماته حسب قصده لكي نحيا وفق مشيئئته آمين
​


----------



## R@Y@N (22 فبراير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> إلهنا الحي يفرح قلبك ويغمرنا بسلامه
> ويعطينا كلنا أن نفهم كلماته حسب قصده لكي نحيا وفق مشيئئته آمين​


*
مادامت كلمة " كافر " لم تخرج مطلقا من بين شفتي السيد المسيح 
دعوة لمن يهمهم الأمر لمراجعة و تنقيح نص الترجمة اليسوعيه

-  إن أمكن ذلك طبعا و أتمنى أن أجد آذانا صاغية -

سلام ملك السلام للجميع .*
​
​
​


----------



## aymonded (25 فبراير 2015)

R@Y@N قال:


> *
> مادامت كلمة " كافر " لم تخرج مطلقا من بين شفتي السيد المسيح
> دعوة لمن يهمهم الأمر لمراجعة و تنقيح نص الترجمة اليسوعيه
> 
> ...



موضوع تنقيح الترجمة يتوقف على الهيئة اللي طلعتها أكيد
لك مني كل حب وتقدير لشخصك العزيز
وسلام الله يغمر قلبك فرح وبهجة آمين
​


----------



## زغلاش هشام (1 يناير 2023)

كافر 1 | البحث في الكتاب المقدس
					

البحث في الكتاب المقدس | ابحث و اقرأ النص الكامل للإنجيل باللغة العربية في موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت أون لاين



					st-takla.org


----------



## زغلاش هشام (1 يناير 2023)

الترجمة الإنجليزية

KG2 19-3And they said unto him, Thus saith Hezekiah, This day is a day of trouble, and of rebuke, and blasphemy; for the children are come to the birth, and there is not strength to bring forth. .ISA 37-3And they said unto him, Thus saith Hezekiah, This day is a day of trouble, and of rebuke, and of blasphemy: for the children are come to the birth, and there is not strength to bring forth. .MAT 12-31Wherefore I say unto you, All manner of sin and blasphemy shall be forgiven unto men: but the blasphemy against the Holy Ghost shall not be forgiven unto men. .MAT 26-65Then the high priest rent his clothes, saying, He hath spoken blasphemy; what further need have we of witnesses? behold, now ye have heard his blasphemy. .MAR 7-22Thefts, covetousness, wickedness, deceit, lasciviousness, an evil eye, blasphemy, pride, foolishness: .MAR 14-64Ye have heard the blasphemy: what think ye? And they all condemned him to be guilty of death. .JOH 10-33The Jews answered him, saying, For a good work we stone thee not; but for blasphemy; and because that thou, being a man, makest thyself God. .COL 3-8But now ye also put off all these; anger, wrath, malice, blasphemy, filthy communication out of your mouth. .REV 2-9I know thy works, and tribulation, and poverty, (but thou art rich) and I know the blasphemy of them which say they are Jews, and are not, but are the synagogue of Satan. .REV 13-1And I stood upon the sand of the sea, and saw a beast rise up out of the sea, having seven heads and ten horns, and upon his horns ten crowns, and upon his heads the name of blasphemy. .REV 13-6And he opened his mouth in blasphemy against God, to blaspheme his name, and his tabernacle, and them that dwell in heaven. .REV 17-3So he carried me away in the spirit into the wilderness: and I saw a woman sit upon a scarlet coloured beast, full of names of blasphemy, having seven heads and ten horns. .
الترجمة العربية المشتركة

لا 26-41بحيثُ تَماديتُ أنا أيضًا في مُخالفتِهِم، فأدخلتُهُم أرضَ أعدائِهِم حتى تخضعَ قلوبُهُمُ الكافرةُ ويتحَمَّلوا جزاءَ آثامِهِم .اي 8-13هكذا يكونُ مَنْ نَسيَ اللهَ،ويَخيبُ رَجاءُ كُلِّ كافرٍ بهِ. .اي 13-16هوَ حَقُا مُخلِّصي الوحيدُ، بَينَما الكافِرُ لا يَثبُتُ أمامَهُ. .اي 15-34فالكافِرونَ جماعةٌ عقيمَةٌ،والمُرتَشونَ خيامُهُم لِلنَّارِ. .اي 20-5أنَّ اَبتِهاج الكافِرينَ قريبُ الزَّوالِ، أنَّ أفراحَ الشِّرِّيرِ لحظَةٌ. .اي 27-8فَما رجاءُ الكافِرِ إذا ماتَ، إذا اَستعادَ اللهُ روحَهُ مِنهُ؟ .اي 36-13أمَّا الكافِرونَ والحِقدُ في قلوبِهِم لا يَستَغيثونَ وهُم في القُيودِ. .مز 34-11الكافِرونَ يَحتاجونَ ويَجوعونَ، ومنْ يَطلبُ الرّبَّ لا يُعْوِزُهُ خيرٌ. .مز 35-17يا ربُّ إلى متى تنظُرُ ولا تَسْتَرِدُّ مِنْ شُرُورهِم نفْسي، ومِنْ هؤُلاءِ الكافِرينَ حياتي؟ .مز 58-7يا اللهُ حطِّمْ أضراسَ الكافِرينَ. هشِّمْ أسنانَهُم في أفواهِهِم يا ربُّ. .اش 10-6أرسَلتُهُم على أُمَّةٍ كافِرةٍ، وأطلَقتُهُم في شعبٍ أغاظَني، ليَسلُبوا ثروَتَهُم ويَنهَبوا أرزاقَهُم ويدوسوهُم كوَحلِ الأزقَّةِ. .اش 33-14فزِعَ الخاطِئونَ في صِهيَونَ، واَجتاحَتِ الرِّعدَةُ الكافِرينَ. مَنْ مِنَّا يسكُنُ في النَّارِ الآكِلَةِ، أو يُقيمُ في المَواقِدِ الأبدِيَّةِ؟ .ار 23-11((النَّبيُّ والكاهنُ كافِرانِ، وفي هيكَلي وجدْتُ شَرَّهُما. .اع 2-23وحينَ أُسلِمَ إلَيكُم بِمَشيئةِ اللهِ المَحتومَةِ وعِلمِهِ السّابِقِ، صَلبتُموهُ وقَتَلْتُموهُ بأيدي الكافِرينَ. .1بط 4-18فالكِتابُ يَقولُ: ((إذا كانَ الأبرارُ يَخلُصونَ بَعدَ جَهدٍ، فما هوَ مَصيرُ الكافِرِ الخاطِئِ؟)) .
الترجمة الكاثوليكية

1مك 3-8جالَ في مُدُنِ يَهوذا وأَبادَ الكافِرينَ مِنها وصَرَفَ الغَضَبَ عن إسْرائيل. .1مك 3-15فخَرَجَ هو أَيضاً وصَعِدَ معَه جَيشٌ قَوِيٌّ مِنَ الكافِرينَ يُناصِرونَه لِلِآنتِقامِ مِن بَني إِسْرائيل. .1مك 6-21ولكِنَّ بَعضَ المُحاصَرينَ خَرَقوا الحِصار، وآنضَمَّ إِلَيهم نَفَرٌ كافِرونَ مِن إِسْرائيل، .1مك 7-9وأَرسَلَه هو وأَلكيمُسَ الكافِر، وقد ثَبَّتَه في الكَهَنوت، وأَمَرَه أَن يَنتَقِمَ مِن بَني إِسْرائيل. .1مك 9-73وهَدَأَ السَّيفُ في إسْرائيل، وسَكَنَ يوناتانُ في مِكْمَاش وأَخَذَ يُحاكِمُ الشَّعب، وأستاصَلَ الكافِرينَ مِن إِسْرائيل. .2مك 3-11وأَنَّ قِسْماً مِنه لِهِرْقانُسَ بنِ طوبِيَّا، أَحدِ كِبارِ الأَشْراف، وأَنَّ الأَمرَ لَيسَ على ما وَشى بِه سِمْعانُ الكافِر، وإِنَّما المالُ كلُه أَربَعُ مِئَةِ قِنْطارِ فِضَّةٍ ومِئَتا قِنْطارِ ذَهَب، .2مك 4-13وتَمَكَّنَ المَيلُ إِلى نَمَطِ حَياةِ اليونانِيِّينَ والتَّخَلُّقُ بِأَخْلاقِ الغُرَباء، بِشِدَّةِ فُجورِ ياسونَ الَّذي هو كافِرٌ لا عَظيمُ كَهَنَة، .2مك 6-13فإِنَّه إِذا لم يُهمَلِ الكافِرونَ زَمَناً طَويلاً، بل عُجَّلَ علَيهم بِالعِقاب، فذلك دَليلٌ على رَحمَةٍ عَظيمة. .2مك 7-34وأَمَّا أَنتَ أَيُّها الكافِر، يا أَقذَرَ كُلُّ بَشَر، فلا تَتَشامَخْ باطِلاً ولا تُعلِّلِ النَّفسَ بِالآمالِ الكاذِبَة وتَرفَعْ يَدَكَ على عَبيدِه، .2مك 8-2وكانوا يَبتَهِلونَ إِلى الرَّبِّ أَن يَنظُرَ إِلى الشَّعبِ الَّذي أَصبَحَ يَدوسُه كُلُّ أَحَد، ويَعطِفَ على الهَيكَلِ الَّذي دَنَّسَه الكافِرون، .2مك 8-14وباعَ الَآخَرونَ كُلَّ ما كان باقِياً لَهم، وكانوا يَبتَهِلونَ إِلى الرَّبِّ أَن يُنقِذَ مِن نِكانورَ الكافِرِ مَن باعَهم قَبلَ المُلتقى، .2مك 9-9حَتَّى كانَتِ الدِّيدانُ تَنبعُ مِن جَسَدِ ذلكَ الكافِر، ولَحمُه يَتَساقَطُ، وهو حَيٌّ، بِالآلامِ والأَوجاع، وصارَ الجَيشُ كُلُّه يَتَكَرَّهُ نَتنَ رائِحَتِه. .2مك 10-10ولْنَشرَعِ الآن في خَبَرِ أَنطِيوخُسَ أوباطورَ بنِ ذاكَ الكافِر، موجِزينَ الشُّرورَ المُلازِمَةَ لِلحُروب. .2مك 15-33ثُمَّ قَطَعَ لِسانَ نِكانورَ الكافِر، وأَمَرَ بِأَن يُقَطَّعَ قِطَعاً ويُطَرحَ إِلى الطُّيور وتُعَلَّقَ أُجرَةُ ذلك الأَحمَقِ تُجاهَ الهَيكل. .اي 8-13كذلك تَكونُ سُبُل مَن يَنْسى الله وأَمَلُ الكافِرِ يَزول. .اي 13-16وذلك يَكون خَلاصي لأَنَّ الكافِرَ لا يَقومُ أَمامَه. .اي 15-34لأَنَّ جَماعَةَ الكافِرِ عَقيمة وخِيامَ الرَّشوَةِ تَأكُلُها النَّار. .اي 17-8حينَئذٍ يَدهَشُ المُستَقيمون وَيقومُ الطَّاهِرُ على الكافِر. .اي 20-5طَرَبَ الأَشْرارِ قَريبُ الزَّوال وفَرَحَ الكافِرِ لَمحَةُ بَصَر؟ .اي 27-8فإِنَّه ما عَسى خَيطُ الكافِر إِذا قَطَعَه الله وَنزَعَ حَياتَه! .اي 34-30يُقيمُ إِنْسانًا كافرًا مَلِكًا مِن بَينِ مُضَلِّلي الشَّعْب. .ام 11-9بِالفَمِ يُدَمّر الكافِرُ قَريبَه وبِالعِلمَ يَتَخلَصُ الأَبْرار. .حك 1-9سيُحَقَّقُ في نِيَّاتِ الكافِر وصَوتُ أَقْوالِه يَبلغٌ إِلى الرَّبِّ بُرْهانًا على آثامِه .حك 1-16لكِنَّ الكافِرينَ دَعَوا مَثْوى الأَموْاتِ بِأَيديهم وأَقْوالِهم عَدُّوه صَديقًا فاْضمَحَلوا ثُمَّ عاهَدوه لأنّهمِ أَهلٌ لأَن يَكونوا من حِزبِه .حك 3-10أَمَّا الكافِرون فسَيَنالُهمُ العِقابُ المُناسِبُ لأَفْكارهم فهُمُ الَّذينَ لم يبالوا بِالبارِّ واْرتَدّوا عنِ الرَّبّ. .حك 4-3أمَّا ذُرِّيَّةُ الكافِرينَ الغَفيرةَ فإنَّها لا تُجدي نَفعاً وهي مِن فِراخٍ نَغلة فلا تمُدُّ جُذوراً عميقة ولا تقومُ على ساقٍ راسِخة. .حك 4-16لكِنَّ البارَ الَّذي قد ماتَ يَحكُمُ على الكافِرينَ الباقات والشَّبيبةَ الََّتي اْنقَضَت بسُرعة تَحكُمُ على شَيخوخةِ الأًثيمِ الكَثيرةِ السًنين. .حك 5-14إِنَّ رَجاءَ الكافِرِ كعُصافةٍ تَذهَبُ بِها الرِّيح وكزَبَدٍ رَقيقٍ تُطارِدُه الزَّوبعة. إِنَّه يَتَبَدَّدُ كدُخانٍ في الهَواء ويَمْضي كذِكْرِ ضَيفِ يَومٍ واحِد. .حك 10-6وهي الَّتي أَنقَذَتِ البارَّ لَمَّا هَلَكَ الكافِرون وكانَ هارِبًا مِنَ النَّارِ الهابِطَةِ على المُدُنِ الخَمْس. .حك 10-20ولذلك فالأَبْرارُ سَلَبوا الكافِرين وأشادوا بِاْسمِكَ القُدّوسِ أيّها الرَّبّ وحَمَدوا بقَلْبٍ واحِدٍ يَدَكَ الَّتي حَمَتهم .حك 11-9فإِنَّهم لَمَّا اْمتُحِنوا وإِن كانَ ذلك تأديبَ رَحمَة عَرَفوا كَيفَ كانَ عَذابُ الكافِرين الَذينَ حوكِموا بِالغَضَب .حك 12-9لا لأنَّكَ عَجَزتَ عن إِسْلام الكافِرينَ إِلى أَيدي الأَبْرارِ بِالقِتال أَو عن تَدْميرِهم مرَةً واحِدَة بوُحوشٍ ضارَيةٍ أَو بِأَمرٍ جازِم .حك 14-9فإنَّ الله يُبغِض الكافِرَ كفرَه على السَّواء. .حك 16-16فإِنَّك قد جَلَدتَ بقوّةِ ذِراعِكَ الكافِرينَ الَّذينَ أَنكًروا أنَّهم يَعرِفونَكَ فلاحَقَتهمُ الأَمطاُر غَيرُ المألوفة وحبَاتُ البَرَدِ والوابِلاتُ الَّتي لا تَرحَم وأَكَلَتهمُ النَّار. .حك 16-18وكانَ اللَّهيبُ تارةً يَسكُن لِئَلاَّ يُحرِقَ ما أُرسِلَ على الكافِرينَ مِن حَيَوانات ولكَي يُبصِروا فيَفهَموا أَنَّ حُكمًا إِلهِيًّا يُطارِدُهم .حك 19-1أَما الكافِرون فقَد حَلَّ علَيهم حتَّى النِّهاية غَضبٌ لا رَحمَةَ معَه لأنّه كانَ يَعلَمُ مِن قَبلُ ماذا سيَفعَلون .سي 7-17ذَلِّلْ نَفْسَكَ تَذْليلاً لأَنَّ عِقابَ الكافِرِ نارٌ ودود. .سي 9-12لا تَرْضَ بِما يُرْضي الكافِرين واذكُرْ أَنَّهم حَتَّى مَثوى الأَمْواتِ لا يُزَكَّون. .سي 12-5أَحسِنْ إِلى المُتَواضِع ولا تُعْطِ الكافِر. إِمنَعْه من خُبزِه ولا تُعطِه إِيَّاه لِئَلاَّ يَتَقوّى بِه عَلَيكَ. فتَجنِيَ مِنَ الشّرِّ أَضعافَ كُلِّ ما كُنتَ تَصنعُ إِليه مِنَ الإِحسان. .سي 12-6إِنَّ العَلِيَّ يَمقُتُ الخاطِئين وُيكافئ الكافِرينَ بِالعِقاب. .سي 13-24الغِنى يَحسُنُ بِمَن لا خَطيئَةَ لَه والفَقر مُستَقبَحٌ في فَمِ الكافِر. .سي 15-20لم يُوصِ أَحَدًا أَن يَكونَ كافِرًا ولا أَذِنَ لأَحَدٍ أَن يَخطَأ. .سي 16-1لا تَشتَهِ كَثرَةَ أَولادٍ لا خَيرَ فيهم ولا تَفرَحْ بِالبَنينَ الكافِرين. .سي 16-3لا تَعتَمِدْ على طولِ حَياتِهم ولا تَستَنِدْ إِلى عَدَدِهم. وَلَدٌ واحِدٌ خَيرٌ من أَلْف والمَوتُ بِلا وَلَدٍ خَيرٌ مِنَ الأَولادِ الكافرين. .سي 21-27إِذا لَعَنَ الكافِرُ الشَّيطانَ فقَد لَعَنَ نَفْسَه .سي 22-12النَّوحُ على المَيتِ سَبعَةَ أيَّام والنَّوحُ على الأَحمَقِ والكافِر جَميعَ أَيَّام حَياتِه. .سي 39-30أَنْيابُ السِّباعِ والعَقارِبُ والأَفاعي والسَّيفُ المُعاقِبَةُ لإِهْلاكِ الكافِرين .سي 40-15أَولادُ الكافِرينَ لا يأتونَ بِفُروع كَثيرة والأصولُ النَّجِسَةُ هي على صَخرٍ صُلْب. .سي 41-5بَنو الخاطِئينَ بَنونَ مَمْقوتون يَتَرَدَّدونَ إِلى بُيوتِ الكافرين. .سي 41-7الأَبُ الكافِرُ يَتَشَكَّى مِنه بَنوه لأَنَّهم بسَبَبه يَلحَقُهمُ العار. .سي 41-8وَيلٌ لَكَمَ أيّها الرِّجالُ الكافِرون فقَد نَبَذتم شَريعةَ الإِلهِ العَلِيّ! .سي 41-10كُلّ ما هو مِنَ الأرضِ يَعودُ إِلى الأَرض كذلكَ الكافِرونَ يَذهَبونَ مِنَ اللَّعنةِ إِلى الهَلاك. .سي 42-2لا تَخجَلْ مِن شَريعَةِ العَلِي والعَهْد والقَضاءِ الَّذي يُجْري الحُكمَ لِلْكافِر. .اش 9-16فلِذلك لا يَرْضى السَّيِّدُ عن شُبَّانِه ولا يَرحَمُ أَيتامَهم ولا أَرامِلَهم لِأَنَّهم جَميعاً كافِرونَ وفاعلو سوء وكُلُّ فَم يَنطِقُ بِالحَماقة. مع هذا كُلِّه لم يَرتَدَّ غَضَبُه ولم تَزَلْ يَدُه مَمْدودة. .اش 10-6على أُمَّةٍ كافِرَةٍ أَرسَلتُه وأَمَرتُه على شَعبٍ حَلَّ عليه غَضَبي لِيَسلُبَ السَّلْبَ ويَنهَبَ النَّهْبَ ويَدوسَهم كوَحْلِ الشَّوارع. .ار 23-11لِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ والكاهِنَ كافِران وفي بَيتي وَجَدتُ شَرَّهما، يَقولُ الرَّبّ: .دا 3-32فأَسلَمتَنا إِلى أَيدي أَعْداءٍ أَثَمَة هم مِن أَبغَضِ الكافِرين وإِلى مَلِكٍ ظالِم شَرٍّ مِن كُلِّ مَن في الأَرْض. .مت 17-17فأَجابَ يسوع: ((أَيُّها الجِيلُ الكافِرُ الفاسِد، حَتَّامَ أَبقى مَعَكم ؟ وَإِلامَ أَحتَمِلُكم؟ عَليَّ بِه إِلى هُنا! )) .مر 9-19فأَجابَهم: ((أَيُّها الجيلُ الكافِر، حَتَّامَ أَبْقى معَكم ؟ وإِلامَ أَحتَمِلُكم ؟ علَيَّ بِه !)). .لو 9-41فأَجابَ يسوع: (( أَيُّها الجِيلُ الكافِرُ الفاسِد، حَتَّامَ أَبقى مَعَكم وأَحتَمِلُكم ؟ عَلَيَّ بِابنِكَ ! )) .لو 12-46فيَأتي سَيِّدُ ذلِكَ الخادِمِ في يومٍ لا يَتَوقَّعُه وساعَةٍ لا يَعلَمُها، فيَفصِلُه وَيَجزيه جَزاءَ الكافِرين. .اع 2-23ذاكَ الرَّجُلَ الَّذي أُسلِمَ بِقضاءِ اللهِ وعِلمِه السَّابِق فقتَلتُموه إِذ علَّقتُموه على خَشَبةٍ بأَيدي الكافِرين، .رو 4-5في حِينِ أَنَّ الَّذي لا يَقومُ بِعَمَل, بل يُؤمِنُ بِمَن يُبَرِّرُ الكافِر, فإِيمانُه يُحْسَبُ بِرّاً. .رو 5-6لَمَّا كُنَّا لاَ نَزالُ ضُعَفاء، ماتَ المسيحُ في الوَقْتِ المُحدَّدِ مِن أَجْلِ قَوْمٍ كافِرين، .1تم 1-9لأَنَّنا نَعرِفُ أَنَّ الشَّريعةَ لم تُسَنَّ لِلبارّ، بل لِلأَثَمَةِ العُصاة، لِلْكافِرينَ الخاطِئِين، لِمُستَبيحي المُحَرَّماتِ ومُدَنِّسيها، لِقاتِلي آبائِهِم وأُمَّهاتِهِم، لِسَفَّاكي الدِّماءِ .1بط 4-18وإِذا كانَ البارُّ يَخلُصُ بَعدَ جَهْدٍ، فأيًّا تَكونُ حالةُ الكافِرِ الخاطِئ؟ .2بط 3-7أَمَّا السَّمَواتُ والأَرضُ في أَيَّامِنا هذه، فإِنَّ الكَلِمَةَ نَفسَها أَبقَت علَيها لِلنَّارِ إِلى يَومِ الدَّينونَةِ وهَلاكِ الكافِرين. .يهو 1-15لِيُجرِيَ القَضاءَ على جَميعِ الخَلْق وُيخزِيَ الكافِرينَ جَميعًا في كُلِّ أَعمالِ الكُفْرِ الَّتي ارتَكَبوها وفي كُلِّ كَلِمَةِ سُوءٍ قالَها علَيه الخاطِئُونَ الكافِرون )) .
الترجمة البوليسية

لو 12-46فإِنَّ سيِّدَ ذلكَ العَبدِ يَأتي في يومٍ لا يَنْتظِرُهُ، وساعَةٍ لا يَعْرِفُها، فيَفْصِلُهُ ويَجْعَلُ نَصيبَهُ معَ الكافِرين. .رو 4-5وأَمَّا الذي لا يَعْملُ، بل يُؤْمِنُ بمَنْ يُبرِّرُ الكافِرَ، فإِنَّ إِيمانَهُ يُحْسَبُ لهُ بِرًّا. .رو 5-6أَجَلْ، إِنَّ المسيحَ، ونحنُ بعدُ ضُعفاءُ. قد ماتَ، في الأَوانِ المُعيَّنِ، عنِ الكافرين. .2كور 6-15وأَيُّ ائتِلافٍ للمسيحِ مَعَ بَلِيعالَ؟ وأَيُّ حَظٍّ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ مَعَ الكافِر؟ .1تم 5-8فإِن كانَ أَحدٌ لا يَعتَني بذَوِيهِ ولاسيَّما بأَهلِ بيتِهِ الخاصِّ، فقَد أَنْكرَ الإِيمانَ، وهُوَ شَرٌّ مِن كافِر. .2تم 3-2فإِنَّ النَّاسَ سيكونونَ عَبيدًا للأَثَرةِ والطَّمَع؛ مُنْتفِخينَ مُتكبِّرينَ مُجدِّفين؛ عاقِّينَ للوالِدَيْنِ كافِرينَ للنِّعمةِ فُجَّارًا؛ .
ترجمة الحياة

اش 33-14قَدِ ارْتَعَبَ الْخُطَاةُ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ، وَاسْتَوْلَتِ الرَّعْدَةُ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ، فَهَتَفُوا: مَنْ مِنَّا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَ نَارٍ آكِلَةٍ؟ وَمَنْ مِنَّا يُمْكِنُهُ أَنْ يُقِيمَ فِي وَقَائِدَ أَبَدِيَّةٍ؟ .ار 23-11وَيَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: «النَّبِيُّ وَالْكَاهِنُ كَافِرَانِ، وَفِي بَيْتِي وَجَدْتُ شَرَّهُمَا. .


----------



## إلى النُور (2 يناير 2023)

Blasphemy معناها تجديف وهذا مصطلح مختلف عن الكفر
أما الترجمات التي استخدمتها (الحياة - الكاثوليكية - البولسية - المشتركة) ليست ترجمات حرفية
منهجك مغلوط


----------



## زغلاش هشام (2 يناير 2023)

إلى النُور قال:


> Blasphemy معناها تجديف وهذا مصطلح مختلف عن الكفر
> أما الترجمات التي استخدمتها (الحياة - الكاثوليكية - البولسية - المشتركة) ليست ترجمات حرفية
> منهجك مغلوط


هناك العديد من القساوسة يستخدمون هذا المصطلح و قد قدمت لك أربع ترجمات للكتاب المقدس هل سأكذبهم و أصدقك


----------



## زغلاش هشام (2 يناير 2023)

زغلاش هشام قال:


> هناك العديد من القساوسة يستخدمون هذا المصطلح و قد قدمت لك أربع ترجمات للكتاب المقدس هل سأكذبهم و أصدقك


و احد معاني blasphemy هو الكفر


----------



## عابد يهوه (2 يناير 2023)

زغلاش هشام قال:


> هناك العديد من القساوسة يستخدمون هذا المصطلح و قد قدمت لك أربع ترجمات للكتاب المقدس *هل سأكذبهم و أصدقك*


ههه رجع بعضوية جديده .. انت اطلعلك من بين مليون واحد مثل الشعره من العجين.

اذن بناء عليه ترجمات القران هي حجة على العالم الاسلامي مثلها مثل القران العربي  ؟ والا انت لا تريد ان تطبق على نفسك ما تطبقه على الاخرين وتستخدم اسلوب الكيل بمكيالين ؟ اذا كانت ترجمات القران بلا قيمة فلماذا تترجموه وتكلفوا انفسكم مبالغ طائله لترجمتة وطباعته وتوزيعه هااااا
هل اتيت بترجمات القران واقيمة حجة عليك ووقتها رغما عن انفك ستبلع لسانك وتحني راسك في الارض وتقول امين كما تريد ان نفعل نحن ام ستبكى مثل الاطفال وتقول انا قراني عربي ولا اناقش ترجمات وانما بلغه اصل كتابي ! ونحن سنقول لك بالمثل نحن لا نناقش ترجمات وانما اصول لغه كتابنا العبري واليوناني فهي الاصل والمرجع الوحيد اما  الترجمة فهي تختلف حسب اختيار لفظ المترجم بالاضافه الى ان اللغه تتغير وتتطور مع الزمن وهي مثل البشر لها شهاده ميلاد وشهاده وفاه.


----------



## زغلاش هشام (2 يناير 2023)

زغلاش هشام قال:


> هناك العديد من القساوسة يستخدمون هذا المصطلح و قد قدمت لك أربع ترجمات للكتاب المقدس هل سأكذبهم و أصدقك


كلمة كافر موجودة في العهد القديم ترجمة ما بين السطور عبري عربي تأليف بولس الفغالي
سفر إرميا الإصحاح 23 العدد 11:<<النبي و الكاهن كافران >>


----------



## إلى النُور (2 يناير 2023)

نعم ستكذب الترجمات وتصدقني
لأن الترجمات ستتأثر طبعا بلغة الترجمة فما دام مصطلح الكفر شائعا في اللغة العربية فبالطبع سيكون شائعا في الترجمات العربية
لكن هذا ليس حجة على النص الاصلي
وكذلك القساوسة سيتأثرون بلغتهم العربية وليسوا حجة على نص غير عربي
هل هذه البديهيات تحتاج إلى نقاش أصلا؟

على الأقل لنحتكم إلى ترجمة الفاندايك الحرفية واترك الترجمات التفسيرية جانبا
لاحظ انك اقتبست من كافة الترجمات الا ترجمة الفاندايك لأنك لم تجد الكلمة فيها


وblasphemy "قد" تترجم إلى "كفر" ولكن من قال أن كلمة blasphemy ذكرت في النص الأصلي؟
هذه مجرد كلمة اختارها المترجم الانجليزي مقابلاً لكلمة "تجديف"
فتأتي أنت إلى الترجمة الإنجليزية بدل النص الاصلي
ثم تترجم الترجمة الإنجليزية إلى العربية بطريقة انتقائية كي تقول أن blasphemy تعني الكفر
ثم تحتج على الآخر بترجمة لترجمة؟
هل يعقل مثلا أن أذهب إلى ترجمة القرآن الفرنسية ثم أترجمها إلى الصينية بالطريقة التي يريدها مزاجي أنا
ثم أجعل النتيجة حجة على النص العربي؟
ألن يصل صوت اعتراضاتك إلى القمر لو أنني فعلت هذا؟


----------



## زغلاش هشام (2 يناير 2023)

عابد يهوه قال:


> ههه رجع بعضوية جديده .. انت اطلعلك من بين مليون واحد مثل الشعره من العجين.
> 
> اذن بناء عليه ترجمات القران هي حجة على العالم الاسلامي مثلها مثل القران العربي  ؟ والا انت لا تريد ان تطبق على نفسك ما تطبقه على الاخرين وتستخدم اسلوب الكيل بمكيالين ؟ اذا كانت ترجمات القران بلا قيمة فلماذا تترجموه وتكلفوا انفسكم مبالغ طائله لترجمتة وطباعته وتوزيعه هااااا
> هل اتيت بترجمات القران واقيمة حجة عليك ووقتها رغما عن انفك ستبلع لسانك وتحني راسك في الارض وتقول امين كما تريد ان نفعل نحن ام ستبكى مثل الاطفال وتقول انا قراني عربي ولا اناقش ترجمات وانما بلغه اصل كتابي ! ونحن سنقول لك بالمثل نحن لا نناقش ترجمات وانما اصول لغه كتابنا العبري واليوناني فهي الاصل والمرجع الوحيد اما  الترجمة فهي تختلف حسب اختيار لفظ المترجم بالاضافه الى ان اللغه تتغير وتتطور مع الزمن وهي مثل البشر لها شهاده ميلاد وشهاده وفاه.


----------



## إلى النُور (2 يناير 2023)

> سفر إرميا الإصحاح 23 العدد 11:<<النبي و الكاهن كافران >>


هل يمكن أن تعطينا الكلمة العبرية كي نبحث في معناها ونرى هل هي مطابقة لمصطلح الكفر في العربية؟


----------



## زغلاش هشام (2 يناير 2023)

إلى النُور قال:


> نعم ستكذب الترجمات وتصدقني
> لأن الترجمات ستتأثر طبعا بلغة الترجمة فما دام مصطلح الكفر شائعا في اللغة العربية فبالطبع سيكون شائعا في الترجمات العربية
> لكن هذا ليس حجة على النص الاصلي
> وكذلك القساوسة سيتأثرون بلغتهم العربية وليسوا حجة على نص غير عربي
> ...


انت مخطئ لأنكم ليس لديكم مخطوطات التوراة و الانجيل الاصلية أقدم مخطوطة كاملة للإنجيل كانت بعد 300 سنة بعد رفع المسيح والمسيح كان على الراجح يتحدث بالسيريانية و أقدم مخطوطة كاملة للإنجيل مكتوبة باليونانية ثم إننا نترجم معاني القرآن الكريم  لكي يفهم الأجانب المقصد و ليس الترجمة الحرفية  لأن معناها ذكر المرادف أو المقابل للفظ من اللغة الأخرى، وهذا ما لا يمكن في اللغة العربية مع غيرها لسعتها ووجود الكناية والاستعارة، وغير ذلك من أساليب البلاغة التي تختص بها العربية ويقل نظيرها في اللغات الأخرى، فإذا ترجم القرآن ترجمة حرفية تغير المعنى ثم إن معنى كلمة كافر ليس خاطئا فيقصد به الإيمان بخلاف ما أؤمن به  
مثل : << ثُمَّ أَنتُمۡ هَـٰۤؤُلَاۤءِ تَقۡتُلُونَ أَنفُسَكُمۡ وَتُخۡرِجُونَ فَرِیقࣰا مِّنكُم مِّن دِیَـارِهِمۡ تَظَـاهَرُونَ عَلَیۡهِم بِٱلۡإِثۡمِ وَٱلۡعُدۡوَ ٰ⁠نِ وَإِن یَأۡتُوكُمۡ أُسَـارَىٰ تُفَـادُوهُمۡ وَهُوَ مُحَرَّمٌ عَلَیۡكُمۡ إِخۡرَاجُهُمۡۚ أَفَتُؤۡمِنُونَ بِبَعۡضِ ٱلۡكِتَـابِ وَتَكۡفُرُونَ بِبَعۡضࣲۚ فَمَا جَزَاۤءُ مَن یَفۡعَلُ ذَ ٰ⁠لِكَ مِنكُمۡ إِلَّا خِزۡیࣱ فِی ٱلۡحَیَواةِ ٱلدُّنۡیَاۖ وَیَوۡمَ ٱلۡقِیَـامَةِ یُرَدُّونَ إِلَىٰۤ أَشَدِّ ٱلۡعَذَابِۗ وَمَا ٱللَّهُ بِغَـافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعۡمَلُونَ>> لذا لا تحاول الدليس ثم إنك تستخدم ترجمة الفاندايك التي تعد من أسوء الترجمات ،لقد إستخدمت الترجمة العربية المشتركة و التي إشترك بكتابتها كل الطوائف 3 البروتستانتية و الكاثوليكية و الأورثوذكسية و إستخدمت كتاب العهد الجديد ترجمة ما بين السطور تأليف بولس الفغالي


----------



## زغلاش هشام (2 يناير 2023)

زغلاش هشام قال:


> هناك العديد من القساوسة يستخدمون هذا المصطلح و قد قدمت لك أربع ترجمات للكتاب المقدس هل سأكذبهم و أصدقك


كلمة كافر موجودة في العهد القديم ترجمة ما بين السطور عبري عربي تأليف بولس الفغالي
سفر إرميا الإصحاح 23 العدد 11:<<النبي و الكاهن كافران >>


----------



## إلى النُور (2 يناير 2023)

> انت مخطئ لأنكم ليس لديكم مخطوطات التوراة و الانجيل الاصلية أقدم مخطوطة كاملة للإنجيل كانت بعد 300 سنة


إذا على أي أساس تناقش ما دام النص الأصلي غير متوفر في ظنك؟ ما هذا التناقض؟


> إنك تستخدم ترجمة الفاندايك التي تعد من أسوء الترجمات


لا يهمني هذا الكلام الآن، هي الترجمة المناسبة لموضوعنا لأننا نريد ترجمة حرفية وليس ترجمات تفسيرية


> كلمة كافر موجودة في العهد القديم ترجمة ما بين السطور عبري عربي تأليف بولس الفغالي


قلت لك هات الكلمة العبرية حتى نرى


----------



## عابد يهوه (3 يناير 2023)

زغلاش هشام قال:


> انت مخطئ لأنكم ليس لديكم مخطوطات التوراة و الانجيل الاصلية أقدم مخطوطة كاملة للإنجيل كانت بعد 300 سنة بعد رفع المسيح والمسيح كان على الراجح يتحدث بالسيريانية و أقدم مخطوطة كاملة للإنجيل مكتوبة باليونانية


نعم ليس لدينا مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس الاصليه ولا يوجد اي نسخة اصليه لاي من الكتابات القديمه ولا يلزم وجودها والمؤرخ  لويس ر. غوتشالك يقول :

"ومع ذلك ، لا يلزم أن يكون [المصدر الأساسي] أصليًا بالمعنى القانوني للكلمة الأصلية - أي المستند ذاته (عادةً أول مسودة مكتوبة) التي تكون محتوياتها موضوع المناقشة - في كثير من الأحيان إلى نسخة لاحقة أو نسخة مطبوعة ستفي بالغرض ؛ وفي حالة الكلاسيكيات اليونانية والرومانية ، نادرًا ما يتوفر أي منها ولكن النسخ اللاحقة متوفرة."
[A primary source] does not, however, need to be original in the legal sense of the word original – that is, the very document (usually the first written draft) whose contents are the subject of discussion – for quite often a later copy or a printed edition will do just as well; and in the case of the Greek and Roman classics seldom are any but later copies available.
Louis Gottschalk Understanding History: A Primer of Historical Method 2d ed. (New York: Alfred A. Knopf, 1969), pp.53–54.

ولا انتم تملكون النسخة الاصليه للقران ابو مخطوطات تعد على الاصابع المؤلف في عصر الوليد بن عبد الملك  (710م- 715م) وهي ناقصه وغير كامله ولا تملكون اي  قصاصه تثبت وجود القران زمن محمد ولا حتى كان مكتوب في عصره ولا ذكر له في كل كتابات مؤرخي العالم القديم التي تعود لعصر محمد من اصله وقرانك هذا محروقه اصوله معدومة شواهده ومحرف بشهاده الوف الروايات السنيه والشيعيه التي اجمعت بالاجماع انه تم تحريفه بالزياده والنقصان وبنسخ قراءاتة المتعدده التي وصلتكم بعد قرون التي لا يوجد فيها اثنين تتطابق مع بعضها البعض بسبب جهل المسلمين بقراءه القران لعدم وجود التنقيط والتشكيل والتهميز وكتابته بحروف ناقصه مما نتج عنه 1459 قران مختلف عن الاخر .. وقرانكم هذا عند المتخصصين في علم النقد النصي كتاب مشكوك فيه وتالف ويستحيل الوصول الى نصه الاصلي ..

بينما نحن لدينا نقوش وبرديات للعهد القديم تعود للعصور القديمة اقدمها الذي اكتشف حديثا يعود لعام 3200 قبل الميلاد من سفر التثنيه والتي اعتبرها العلماء ما يشبه زلزال في علم الاركيولوجي واقدم برديات للعهد الجديد يعود لسنه 50م زمن عصر الرسل والنسخ الاصليه التي كتبها الرسل انفسهم بخط يديهم كانت موجوده حتى القرن الثاني الميلادي بشهاده ترتليان  عدا عن مخطوطات قمران للعهد القديم قبل الميلاد بقرون ومخطوطة خابوريوس للعهد الجديد التي تعود لسنه 165م عدا عن اقتباسات تلاميذ الرسل واباء الكنيسة بمختلف نوعيه اقتباساتهم والالوف المخطوطات بلغات مختلفه التي كانت تنسخ بمختلف انحاء القديم من وقت ما كانت النسخ الاصليه للعهد الجديد موجوده والاقتباسات المبكره منها مما يستحيل تزويرهم وتحريفهم وجميع علماء النقد النصي ملحدين ولادينين قبل المسيحين اجمعوا  بالاجماع  في خلاصة دراستهم قائلين :

" ساعد الفحص الدقيق لهذه المخطوطات في تعزيز تأكيدنا على أن النصوص النقدية اليونانية والعبرية الحديثة قريبة جدًا من الاتوجرافات الأصلية ، على الرغم من عدم وجود هذه الاتوجرافات."
Careful examination of these manuscripts has served to strengthen our assurance that modern Greek and Hebrew critical texts are very close to the original autographs, even though we do not have those autographs. (Criticism of the Bible p. 301).

"يمكننا أن نثق في أن الكتاب المقدس الذي نستخدمه يعكس درجة غير عادية من الدقة والأمانة"
 “we can have confidence that the Bible we use reflects an extraordinary degree of accuracy and integrity” (Textual Criticism and the Bible 2018,p184).

ومثلهم كل علماء النقد النصي الذين اوردوا تلك الخلاصه باشكال مختلفه في كل كتبهم و شهادتهم بين يدي وكذلك الادباء والمؤرخين الكلاسيكين المتخصصين في الكتابات القديمه ورجال القانون والمحامين الذي اجمعوا انه لا يوجد كتاب اخر تحت السماء يفوق بمصداقيته الكتاب المقدس من اي ناحيه من النواحي عدا عن شهاده طوفان من علماء الاثار .. ولكن ماذا قال العلماء عن قرانك الفاشل المحرف المقطوعه اصوله الذي تخافون من اخضاعه للفحص لكي لا يكتشف تزويره وتحريفه اكثر ما هو مفضوح :

"من المسلم به على نطاق واسع أنه لم يتم أبدًا إنتاج نص نقدي للقرآن استنادًا إلى المخطوطات الموجودة ، كما حدث مع الكتب المقدسة الأخرى ومجموعات الأدب القديم."
“It is widely acknowledged that there has never been a critical text produced for the Qur’an based on extant manuscripts, as has been done with other sacred books and bodies of ancient literature.” (Textual Criticism and Qur’an Manuscripts p.3)




> والمسيح كان على الراجح يتحدث بالسيريانية



حلوه هذه قال المسيح كان بالارجح يتكلم السريانيه ! ومن اين للمسلم ان يعرف لغه المسيح اصلا او اي شي عنه وهو يتبع شخصيه خرافيه مزورة مجرده من التفاصيل منقوله عن كتابات الهراطقه بعد المسيحيه  مثل باقي شخصيات الانبياء  في القران المجرده من التفاصيل والمنقوله عن خرافات التلمود والمدارش والمشناه من الاساطير اليهودية كما معروف لاجماع العلماء الذين يعرفون مصادر تاليف القران !

 كمثال وليس الحصر يقول جراهام ستانتون :

"نحن نعرف عن يسوع الناصري أكثر بكثير مما نعرفه عن أي معلم يهودي أو وثني من القرن الأول أو الثاني."
"we know far more about Jesus of Nazareth than about any first or second century Jewish or pagan religious teacher.”
Graham Stanton, The Gospel and Jesus (New York: Oxford University Press, 2002) p. 145.

فيا ترى من اين له وغيره من العلماء هذه المعرفه ..؟! من القران الفاشل المجرد من التفاصيل مثله مثل اي كتاب خرافات ام من العهد الجديد هذه الوثيقة التاريخيه التي كتبها شهود العيان الذين عاشوا الاحداث على ارض الاحداث زمن شهود العيان المعاصرين شخصيا للمسيح والتي يعتبرها الاجماع العلمي اوثق وثيقة تاريخيه تفوق بمصداقيتها كل كتابات مؤرخي العالم القديم  ..؟

المسيح تكلم بثلاث لغات يا مسلم بالعبرية والارامية واليونانية ومثله كل اليهود  في اسرائيل .



> ثم إننا نترجم معاني القرآن الكريم لكي يفهم الأجانب المقصد و ليس الترجمة الحرفية لأن معناها ذكر المرادف أو المقابل للفظ من اللغة الأخرى، وهذا ما لا يمكن في اللغة العربية مع غيرها لسعتها ووجود الكناية والاستعارة



قال نترجم معاني القران قال ! على مين جاي تكذب اه ! طيب ونحن لا نترجم الكتاب المقدس عن الاصول العبرية واليونانية ترجمة حرفيه  فالترجمة لأي كلمة تتغير مع الزمن لتغيير اللغة سواء المخاطبة او الكتابية فاللغات القديمة العبرية واليونانية قبل الالف السنين تختلف عن العبرية واليونانية الحديثه المستخدمه اليوم وتختلف المصطلحات المستخدمه قديما حسب المحيط البيئي عن اليوم .. فالترجمات يا من تكيل بمكيالين غير معصومة عندنا وليست بحجة علينا الا بالنص الاصلي العبري واليوناني فالاصل هو المصدر والمرجع فالترجمات ما هي إلا محاولة من البعض لفهم النص وتوصيل المعنى يا من تكيل بمكيالين باحقر اساليب النقاش الاسلامي المقزز !

ثم تعال هنا يا بتاع خرافه ترجمه معاني القران يا من تكيل بمكيالين .. انتم تترجمون القران نفسه وليس ترجمة معاني كما تكذب للغات الاخرى لغير الناطقين بالعربية وتقومون بالقصد والعمد بتحريفه ولدي من الامثله ما لا حصر لها في تحريف ترجمات القران المقصوده عن سابق اصرار وترصد والتي سوف اقيمها حجة عليك باسلوبك المقزز وكمثال وليس الحصر :

{وَإِنْ مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا وَارِدُهَا كَانَ عَلَى رَبِّكَ حَتْماً مَقْضِيّاً} (مريم:71)

ولان هذا النص القراني يعركم ويخزيكم قمتم بالتلاعب به وتحريفه بالقصد والعمد يا بتاع خرافه ترجمة معاني القران ومن أشهر ترجمات القران المنشورة في احد اشهر واضخم مواقعكم التابعة للسعودية وهي ترجمة يوسف علي :

71. Not one of you but will pass over it: this is, with thy Lord, a Decree which must be accomplished.

وكذلك تم تحريف النص القراني بالقصد والعمد في ترجمة ( الهلالي وخان ) :

There is not one of you but will pass over it (Hell); this is with your Lord; a Decree which must be accomplished.

وهذا مثال من امثله لا حصر لها في تحريف ترجمات القران  .. فانتم تحرفون حتى الترجمات لخداع الغرب في كل نص تجدون فيه اخطاء تاريخيه وكوارث عقائدية تعركم وتخزيكم .. فالتحريف عندكم حرفه يا من تكيل بمكيالين .. هذا عدا عن ان ترجمة القران تختلف حسب القراءه وكل قراءه هي قران مختلف عن الاخر وبادله لا حصر لها تعد بالالف !



> ترجمة الفاندايك التي تعد من أسوء الترجمات


اه من اسوء ترجمة ما هو على مزاجك  ! ام انك متأثر بالنقديين الاقليه الذي لا يحبون الا نسخهم النقديه ويعتبروها افضل الترجمات ويهاجمون غيرها !


----------



## عابد يهوه (3 يناير 2023)

زغلاش هشام قال:


> كلمة كافر موجودة في العهد القديم ترجمة ما بين السطور عبري عربي تأليف بولس الفغالي
> سفر إرميا الإصحاح 23 العدد 11:<<النبي و الكاهن كافران >>


كلمة كافر غير موجودة في الاصل العبري ولا باليوناني وبولس فغالي يترجم حسب الكلمه الدارجة في المجتمع العرباني ..
فلو ذهبت مثلا الى القاموس الكلداني للعّلامة يعقوب أوجين ستجد يضع فيه كلمة نصارى .. هذه الكلمة التي لا يعرف كل العالم الاسلامي ماهيتها ولا من اين جائت وتضاربوا فيها في التفاسير تضارب الجهال ولا علاقه لها بالمسيحين .. فهو يكتب بقاموسه الكلمة  مسيحين وبالسريانية مشيحايوثا ثم يكتب بالعربي نصارى .. وهذا فقط لكونه يخاطب العرب في قاموسه (كلداني-عربي) فلابد ان يخاطبهم باللغة التي يفهمونها وفي عُرفهم المسيحي هو نصراني ولكن هذا ليس معناه انه متداول مسيحياً لان كلمة مسيحي معروفة في اللغة الأرامية وليس لها أي مرادف أخر.

فهل فهمت ام تحب التظاهر بعدم الفهم او انك لا تفهم !

كلمة كافر او  نصارى او  الثعلب فات فات لا يعني ان القران كلام الله سواء ترجموها بالعربي في بعض ترجمات الكتاب المقدس للمجتمع الشرقي او لا .. فأن كنت تتوهم اذا كان هناك مترجمين شرقيين كتبوا كلمة كافر او نصارى او غيرها حسب الكلمات الدراجة في المجتمع الشرقي كما يترجموا للغات اخرى حسب الكلمات الدراجة في اللغه الاخرى يعني ان القران هو كلام الله لشعوركم بالنقص  والدونية تبقى غلطان وواهم .


----------



## زغلاش هشام (3 يناير 2023)

زغلاش هشام قال:


> كلمة كافر موجودة في العهد القديم ترجمة ما بين السطور عبري عربي تأليف بولس الفغالي
> سفر إرميا الإصحاح 23 العدد 11:<<النبي و الكاهن كافران >>





عابد يهوه قال:


> ههه رجع بعضوية جديده .. انت اطلعلك من بين مليون واحد مثل الشعره من العجين.
> 
> اذن بناء عليه ترجمات القران هي حجة على العالم الاسلامي مثلها مثل القران العربي  ؟ والا انت لا تريد ان تطبق على نفسك ما تطبقه على الاخرين وتستخدم اسلوب الكيل بمكيالين ؟ اذا كانت ترجمات القران بلا قيمة فلماذا تترجموه وتكلفوا انفسكم مبالغ طائله لترجمتة وطباعته وتوزيعه هااااا
> هل اتيت بترجمات القران واقيمة حجة عليك ووقتها رغما عن انفك ستبلع لسانك وتحني راسك في الارض وتقول امين كما تريد ان نفعل نحن ام ستبكى مثل الاطفال وتقول انا قراني عربي ولا اناقش ترجمات وانما بلغه اصل كتابي ! ونحن سنقول لك بالمثل نحن لا نناقش ترجمات وانما اصول لغه كتابنا العبري واليوناني فهي الاصل والمرجع الوحيد اما  الترجمة فهي تختلف حسب اختيار لفظ المترجم بالاضافه الى ان اللغه تتغير وتتطور مع الزمن وهي مثل البشر لها شهاده ميلاد وشهاده وفاه.





عابد يهوه قال:


> ههه رجع بعضوية جديده .. انت اطلعلك من بين مليون واحد مثل الشعره من العجين.
> 
> اذن بناء عليه ترجمات القران هي حجة على العالم الاسلامي مثلها مثل القران العربي  ؟ والا انت لا تريد ان تطبق على نفسك ما تطبقه على الاخرين وتستخدم اسلوب الكيل بمكيالين ؟ اذا كانت ترجمات القران بلا قيمة فلماذا تترجموه وتكلفوا انفسكم مبالغ طائله لترجمتة وطباعته وتوزيعه هااااا
> هل اتيت بترجمات القران واقيمة حجة عليك ووقتها رغما عن انفك ستبلع لسانك وتحني راسك في الارض وتقول امين كما تريد ان نفعل نحن ام ستبكى مثل الاطفال وتقول انا قراني عربي ولا اناقش ترجمات وانما بلغه اصل كتابي ! ونحن سنقول لك بالمثل نحن لا نناقش ترجمات وانما اص
> ...





عابد يهوه قال:


> نعم ليس لدينا مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس الاصليه ولا يوجد اي نسخة اصليه لاي من الكتابات القديمه ولا يلزم وجودها والمؤرخ  لويس ر. غوتشالك يقول :
> 
> "ومع ذلك ، لا يلزم أن يكون [المصدر الأساسي] أصليًا بالمعنى القانوني للكلمة الأصلية - أي المستند ذاته (عادةً أول مسودة مكتوبة) التي تكون محتوياتها موضوع المناقشة - في كثير من الأحيان إلى نسخة لاحقة أو نسخة مطبوعة ستفي بالغرض ؛ وفي حالة الكلاسيكيات اليونانية والرومانية ، نادرًا ما يتوفر أي منها ولكن النسخ اللاحقة متوفرة."
> [A primary source] does not, however, need to be original in the legal sense of the word original – that is, the very document (usually the first written draft) whose contents are the subject of discussion – for quite often a later copy or a printed edition will do just as well; and in the case of the Greek and Roman classics seldom are any but later copies available.
> ...


----------



## زغلاش هشام (4 يناير 2023)

نحن نملك مخطوطات من فترة الصحابة يا سباب يا حقير
أولا : مخطوطه جامعة بيرمنغهام:
لقد شكل إكتشاف هذه المخطوطة صفعة قوية لكل من كان يشكك في صحة جمع القرآن وإنتقاله عبر العصور من جيل لآخر, وهذه المخطوطة لوحدها كافيه لنسف أي شبهه تثار حول صحة جمع القرآن بالرغم من إحتوائها على عدد قليل من الآيات .
أكتشفت هذه المخطوطه الدكتوره ألبا فيديلي (Alba Fedeli )عندما كانت تقوم بتحضير رساله الدكتوراة في جامعة بيرمنغهام في المملكة المتحدة  أثناء بحثها عن بعض الكتب في مكتبة الجامعة, فعثرت بالصدفة على ورقتين من المصحف الشريف تحتوي على آيات من سوره مريم, الكهف, طه, المكتوبة على جلد الماعز, كانتا مخبئتان في المكتبه لسنوات طويلة دون أن ينتبه إليهما أحد.
تم إجراء تحليل الكربون المشع لأوراق المصحف في جامعة أوكسفورد المجاورة لكي يتم تحديد عمر المخطوطة, وأظهرت نتيجه التحليل أن عمر هذه الاوراق هو تقريبا 1370 عام, وأنها كتبت ما بين عام 570 م – 632 م , مما يرجح أنها قد تكون أقدم مخطوطة للقرآن الكريم.
رابط الخبر من موقع الجامعه الرسمي:
http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/.../quran-manuscript-22-07-15...
تقرير المختبر الذي قام بفحص المخطوطه:
http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/.../quran-manuscript/index.aspx
والمعروف أن بعثة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بحسب ما أجمعت عليه المصادر التاريخيه الاسلامية كانت سنة 610 م ووفاته كانت سنه 632 م, لذا فان عمر هذه المخطوطه يرجح أنها كتبت في زمن النبي محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام أو في عهد أبو بكر الصديق كاقصى تقدير.
وهذا هو الكلام الذي أكده العلماء الذين درسوا هذه المخطوطه المكتوبة بالخط الحجازي ( أقدم الخطوط العربية المعروفة), في رابط الجامعة في الأعلى.
تتكون هذه المخطوطة من مجموعتين من أوراق القرآن الكريم :
المجموعه الاولى محفوظه تحت إسم ( Islamic Arabic 1572a ): وهي عبارة عن صفحتين , مكتوبة على الوجهين,  تحتوي على الآيات من سورة الكهف من ( منتصف الآيه 17 وحتى الآيه 32),و الآيات 1-39 من سورة طه, وأول كلمتين من الآيه 40, وهي متطابقة مع القرآن الحالي تطابقا تاما بدون زيادة أو نقصان بحرف.
أما المجموعه الثانية فهي محفوظة تحت إسم (Islamic Arabic 1572b), وتتكون من 7 صفحات مكتوبة على الوجهين, تحتوي على الآيات 129-175 من سورة النساء, والآيه 5 من سورة المائدة, والآيات 74-143 من سورة الأنعام, وهي متطابقة مع القرآن الحالي تطابقا تاما أيضا.
وهذا رابط المجموعتين الأولى والثانية على موقع جامعة بيرمنغهام لمن أراد أن يشاهده:
http://vmr.bham.ac.uk/.../Min.../Islamic_Arabic_1572a/table/
http://vmr.bham.ac.uk/.../Min.../Islamic_Arabic_1572b/table/
وفي الصورة المرفقة رقم (1 و 2) تمت مطابقة بعض أوراق هذه المخطوطة مع القرآن الحالي , ووجد أنها متطابقة تطابقا تاما.
ثانيا: مخطوطة المكتبة البريطانية:
وهي مخطوطة قرآنية تشكل أكثر من ثلثي القرآن, تم إجراء تحليل الكربون المشع لهذه المخطوطة وتبين أنها تعود للقرن الثامن الميلادي, أو (183-80 هجري), محفوظه في المكتبه البريطانيه تحت رقم (Or 2165), وكتبت بالخط الحجازي القديم, وهذه المخطوطة وبالنظر الى عمرها, تكون قد كتبت بعد وفاه النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ب 69 سنه على الأقل, وحتى بعد خلافة أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهم , ولا زالت كما هي, وصلتنا اليوم بدون زيادة أو نقصان.
معلومات أكثر عن هذه المخطوطه, على رابط موقع المكتبه البريطانيه:
http://blogs.bl.uk/.../the-british-librarys-oldest-quran...
وهذا رابط مشاهدة المخطوطة من موقع المكتبه البريطانيه أيضا:
http://www.bl.uk/manuscripts/Viewer.aspx?ref=or_2165_fs001r
وقد قمت بأختيار  الصفحه رقم ( f.5r ) من المخطوطة بشكل عشوائي, وبحثت في القرآن الكريم عن الآيات التي تقابلها وتبين لي أنها تطابق الآيات (146-154) من سورة الأعراف, وبمقارنتها مع القرآن الحالي وجدت أنها متطابقه تطابقا تاما بدون زيادة أو نقصان (الصوره المرفقه رقم (3)), جرب أن تقوم أيضا بهذا العمل.
ثالثا : مخطوطه سمرقند:
وتعتبر هذه المخطوطة أقدم مخطوطة كاملة للقرآن الكريم, مكتوبة بالخط الكوفي اللاحق للخط الحجازي, يعود تاريخها الى نهاية القرن الثامن الميلادي وبدايه القرن التاسع الميلادي, أو ( 184 – 284 هجري) , ووجدت ورقه منها محفوظة في متحف (THE MET ) في مدينه نيويورك, ويمكن مشاهدة هذه الورقة على رابط المتحف:


----------



## زغلاش هشام (4 يناير 2023)

http://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/454661...
وفي الصورة المرفقة رقم (4), قمت مرة أخرى بمطابقة هذه الصفحة من المخطوطة مع القرآن الحالي , ووجدت أنها تحتوي على الآيات من 105 – 110 من سورة الأنبياء, وهي متطابقة مع القرآن الحالي تطابقا تاما بدون زيادة أو نقصان.

رابعا : مخطوطة Parisino-petropolitanus في المكتبة الوطنية الفرنسية

الجزء الأكبر منها محفوظ في المكتبة الوطنية الفرنسية, تحت إسم (BNF Arabe 328 ab) , وقد أكتشفت في مسجد عمرو بن العاص في مصر, مكتوبه بالخط الحجازي, ويعود تاريخها الى بدايه القرن السابع الميلادي ( سنه 80 هجري), وتطابق القرآن الكريم تطابقا تاما, ويمكن مشاهدة هذه المخطوطه على رابط موقع المكتبة الوطنية الفرنسية:

http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b8415207g/f1.image

خامسا: مخطوطة قرآنية في جامعه لايدن في هولندا:

تم إجراء تحليل الكربون المشع للمخطوطة, وتبين أن زمن كتابتها يعود الى (30-70 ) سنه بعد وفاة النبي محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام, مكتوبه بالخط الحجازي أيضا,وقد ذكر في الموقع أن المخطوطة مطابقه تماما للقرآن الذي بين أيدينا, وهذا رابط موقع جامعه لايدن الذي فحص المخطوطه ووضع صورة لها:

http://www.news.leiden.edu/.../oldest-koran-fragments.html

سادسا: مخطوطه جامعة توبنغن في ألمانيا:

قام العلماء في جامعه توبنغن بفحص المخطوطة بأستخدام تقنيه الكربون المشع, ووجدوا أن زمن كتابتها هو بعد وفاة النبي محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام ب40 سنه تقريبا, وهي تطابق القرآن الحالي تطابقا تاما أيضا.

وهذا رابط الجامعة التي قامت بنشر خبر إكتشاف المخطوطه وفحصها:

https://www.uni-tuebingen.de/.../raritaet-entdeckt...

ويمكن مشاهدة هذه المخطوطة , على رابط موقع جامعه توبنغن:

http://idb.ub.uni-tuebingen.de/diglit/MaVI165

ثم حتى لو لم تكن لنا مخطوطات فنحن نحفظ القرآن الكريم كاملا <<بَلۡ هُوَ ءَایَـاتُۢ بَیِّنَـاتࣱ فِی صُدُورِ ٱلَّذِینَ أُوتُوا۟ ٱلۡعِلۡمَۚ وَمَا یَجۡحَدُ بِـَٔایَـاتِنَاۤ إِلَّا ٱلظَّـالِمُونَ>>[سورة العنكبوت الأية 29] و نملك سندا متواترا ثم إن سيدنا عثمان رضي الله عنه لم يحرق القرآن بل حرق صحف الصحابة و قد وضعت رابط لفيديو يجيب عن هذه الشبهة




ثم نحن لا نملك روايات تقول بتحريف القرآن بل تقول بنسخ أياته يا كاذب ثم نحن لا نؤمن بروايات الشيعة فلا تحتج علي بها ثم كل طائفة تؤمن بعدد أسفار معين فالطائفة البروتستانتية تؤمن ب66سفر و الطائفة الحبشية تؤمن ب81 سفر و الطائفة الكاثوليكية تؤمن ب73 سفر ثم إننا نؤمن بالقراءات و نعلمها لأطفالنا

سَمِعْتُ عُمَرَ بنَ الخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عنْه، يقولُ: سَمِعْتُ هِشامَ بنَ حَكِيمِ بنِ حِزامٍ، يَقْرَأُ سُورَةَ الفُرْقانِ علَى غيرِ ما أقْرَؤُها، وكانَ رَسولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ أقْرَأَنِيها، وكِدْتُ أنْ أعْجَلَ عليه، ثُمَّ أمْهلْتُهُ حتَّى انْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ لَبَّبْتُهُ برِدائِهِ، فَجِئْتُ به رَسولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ، فَقُلتُ: إنِّي سَمِعْتُ هذا يَقْرَأُ علَى غيرِ ما أقْرَأْتَنِيها، فقالَ لِي: أرْسِلْهُ، ثُمَّ قالَ له: اقْرَأْ، فَقَرَأَ، قالَ: هَكَذا أُنْزِلَتْ، ثُمَّ قالَ لِي: اقْرَأْ، فَقَرَأْتُ، فقالَ: هَكَذا أُنْزِلَتْ إنَّ القُرْآنَ أُنْزِلَ علَى سَبْعَةِ أحْرُفٍ، فاقْرَؤُوا منه ما تَيَسَّرَ.

*الراوي : عمر بن الخطاب | المحدث : البخاري | المصدر : صحيح البخاري

الصفحة أو الرقم : 2419 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : [صحيح]

إعترف ارموند براون في لقاء مع مسلم أن القرآن نقل بأمانة و معظم مخطوطاته متطابقة في حين أنه قال أن ألاف مخطوطات العهد الجديد غير متطابقة و ها هو رابط الفيديو




ثم أتحداك أن تظهر صور تلك البرديات ثم *القرآن العزيز ليس كتاب تاريخ تسرد فيه القصص، وتذكر فيه الوقائع بالترتيب، وإنما هو كتاب هداية ورحمة للعالمين، ومن ثم يذكر من القصص ما يحتاج إليه في الاتّعاظ والاعتبار، ويذكر في كل موضع ما يناسبه من تلك القصة، ولا يعنى بتفصيل الأحداث، وسرد الوقائع، وإنما يذكر فقط ما فيه العبرة، قال العلامة القاسمي -رحمه الله- في تفسيره: محاسن التأويل: ثم اعلم أن قصص القرآن الكريم لا يراد بها سرد تاريخ الأمم أو الأشخاص، وإنما هي عبرة للناس. كما قال تعالى في سورة هود، بعدما ذكر موجزًا من سيرة الأنبياء -عليهم السلام- مع أقوامهم: وَكُلًّا نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْباءِ الرُّسُلِ ... [هود:120] إلخ، ولذلك لا تذكر الوقائع والحوادث بالترتيب، ولا تستقصى فيذكر منها الطمّ والرمّ، ويؤتى فيها بالجرّة وأذن الجرة، كما في بعض الكتب، التي تسميها الملل الأخرى مقدسة. وللعبرة وجوه كثيرة. وفي تلك القصص فوائد عظيمة. وأفضل الفوائد، وأهم العبر فيها: التنبيه على سنن الله تعالى في الاجتماع البشريّ، وتأثير أعمال الخير والشر في الحياة الإنسانية. وقد نبه الله تعالى على ذلك في مواضع من كتابه، كقوله: وَقَدْ خَلَتْ سُنَّةُ الْأَوَّلِينَ [الحجر:13]، وقوله: سُنَّتَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي قَدْ خَلَتْ فِي عِبادِهِ وَخَسِرَ هُنالِكَ الْكافِرُونَ [غافر:85]، يذكر أمثال هذا بعد بيان أحوال الأمم في غمط الحق، والإعراض عنه، والغرور بما أوتوا، ونحو ذلك. انتهى.

وقال أيضًا: القرآن لم يبن على قانون التاريخ، فليس فيه شيء من التاريخ من حيث هو قصص وأخبار، وإنما هي الآيات والعبر، تجلّت في سياق الوقائع؛ ولذلك لم تذكر قصة بترتيبها وتفاصيلها، وإنما يذكر موضع العبرة فيها، كما سيأتي الإشارة إليه في قوله تعالى: لَقَدْ كانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لِأُولِي الْأَلْبابِ [يوسف:111]، وقوله: وَكُلًّا نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْباءِ الرُّسُلِ ما نُثَبِّتُ بِهِ فُؤادَكَ [هود:120]. ثم لسنا مثلكم نكذب ونتهم الأنبياء بأكبر الكبائر مثلما إتهمتم سيدنا داود بالزنا و القتل و إتهمتم سيدنا لوط بالزنا مع إبنتيه واتهمتم سيدنا هارون بأنه بنى العجل ووضعتم زناة في نسب المسيح حسب إيمانكم و قلتم عنه أنه نجس و ملعون لعنكم الله


غل 3-13اَلْمَسِيحُ افْتَدَانَا مِنْ لَعْنَةِ النَّامُوسِ، إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً لأَجْلِنَا، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: ((مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ)). .
فسر * غريغوريوس النزينزي* هذا النص : صار خطية ولعنة لا لحسابه بل لحسابنا... صار لعنة لأنه حمل لعناتنا
* فسر أنطونيوس فكري هذا النص : في (غل10:3 + تث26:27) نرى أن من لا يلتزم بكل الناموس يكون تحت اللعنة. وفي (غل12:3+لا5:18) من يفعلها يحيا بها. وهذا ثبت إستحالته. لذا صار الكل تحت اللعنة. وهذا ما إعترف به الرسل في (أع 10:15) أن وصايا الناموس كانت كنير لم يستطيعوا أن يحملوه. والمسيح إفتدانا من هذه اللعنة لما حمل خطايانا في جسده، ومات تحت اللعنة على الخشبة (تث22:21، 23) وبنفس المفهوم قيل إنه صار خطية لأجلنا (2كو21:5). فالكهنة اليهود حكموا على المسيح بأنه مخالف للناموس أي خاطئ وأوقعوا عليه لعنة الناموس وحكموا بموته معلقًا على خشبة رمزًا للعنة والعار. والمسيح رضى بالحكم ولم يعترض، فهو الحكم الصادر على البشرية التي يحملها في جسده معتبرا جسده ذبيحة خطية. واللعنة هي لعنة الله نفسه التي تأكل بنار متقدة المضادين ولقد قبلها المسيح في نفسه إذ صار هو لعنة وقَبِلَ أن تشتعل فيه نار الغيرة الإلهية لتحمل لعنتنا.*


تث 21-23فَلا تَبِتْ جُثَّتُهُ عَلى الخَشَبَةِ بَل تَدْفِنُهُ فِي ذَلِكَ اليَوْمِ لأَنَّ المُعَلقَ مَلعُونٌ مِنَ اللهِ. فَلا تُنَجِّسْ أَرْضَكَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيباً)). .
فسر القمص انطونيوس فكري هذا النص: *المعلق ملعون* = هو معلق بين السماء والأرض فهو مرفوض من كليهما. *فلا تنجس أرضك* = إذًا كان يجب دفن المصلوب حتى لا تتنجس الأرض. من المؤكد أن موسى كتب هذا بروح النبوة عن المسيح الذي بدفنه حمل اللعنة والنجاسة. وكان كالبذرة التي دفنت لتأتي بثمر كثير. ومن الناحية الصحية لا يجب ترك الجثة حتى تتعفن ومن الناحية الإنسانية فإن الرب يرفق بهذه الجثة مهما كان صاحبها شريرًا ويرفق بأهله وذويه.
فسرت الموسوعة الكنسية العهد القديم : كنيسة مارمرقس بمصر الجديدة هذا النص : *فلا تنجس الأرض التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيبًا*: جثث القتلى كانت تعتبر نجاسة تدنس الأرض لذا يجب التعجيل بدفنها.
أنتم لا تترجمون معاني الكتاب المقدس بل تضعون الترجمة الحرفية على سبيل المثال :
*"فَوَضَعَ الْعَبْدُ يَدَهُ تَحْتَ فَخْذِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَوْلاَهُ، وَحَلَفَ لَهُ عَلَى هذَا الأَمْرِ."* (تك 24: 9).
[ Put your hand under my thigh ]
والحق أن النصين متطابقان تمامًا، إلا أنهما في ذات الوقت ترجمتين غير أمينتين لما يقال عنه أصل العبري، فكلمة "فخذ" = "Thigh" = "ירך" وبالرجوع لمعجم "سترونج"، نرى التالي
H3409
yarek
(yaw-rake')
body, loins, shaft, side, thigh
{From an unused root meaning to be soft; the thigh (from its fleshy softness); by euphem. The generative parts; figuratively, a shank, flank, side} -- X body, loins, shaft, side, thigh.
الترجمة:
{من جذر غير مستعمل بمعنى أن تكون لينة؛ الفخذ (من ليونة لحمته)؛ يكنى به عن أعضاء التوالد؛ ومجازاً بمعنى ساق، خاصرة، جانب.}
وكما تلاحظون هنا فكلمة "Thigh" يكنى بها عن أعضاء التوالد = الأعضاء التناسلية، وتستخدم مجازاً لأشياء أخرى!!
وهذا يعني أنه تم استخدام التعبيرات والتغييرات التلطيفية.
euphemistic changes
وهو تحريف متعمد فيه يتم الإستعاضة عن بعض الألفاظ البشعة أو الكريهة والمنفرة والعدوانية في الكتاب المقدس ، بألفاظ أخرى أخف وقعاً ، وقد تستخدم أيضاً لتبسيط قواعد اللغة أو لمساعدة أفضل في نطق الحروف.
لكن لسوء حظهم، القراءة التفسيرية للموضع الأول التي جملها ترجوم يوناثان المزعوم لم يتم استخدام أي تعبير تلطيفي كما ترون أمامكم: -
ואמר אברהם לאליעזר עבדיה סבא דביתיה דשליט בכל אפותיקי דליה שוי כדון ידך בגזירת מהולתי
المصدر:
Comprehensive Aramaic Lexicon: Targum Pseudo-Jonathan to the Pentateuch. Hebrew Union College, 2005; 2005, S. Ge 24:2.
ترجمة النص
ואמר - فيومر - وقال
אברהם - افرهَم - ابراهيم
לאליעזר - لليعزر - لأليعازر
עבדיה - عبديه - عبده
סבא - سب - كبير
דביתיה - دبيتيه - بيته
דשליט - دشاليط - المتحكم
בכל - بِخُل - في كل
אפותיקי - اِفوتيقي - ممتلكاته
דליה - دليه - لذلك
שוי - شوي - ضع
כדון - كدون - الآن
ידך - يدخ - يدك
בגזירת - بجزورت - على منطقة
מהולתי - مهفُلتي - ختاني


----------



## زغلاش هشام (4 يناير 2023)

والمعنى كاملا :
وقال إبراهيم لأليعازر عبده كبير بيته المتحكم في كل ممتلكاته ، لذلك ضع الآن يدك على منطقة ختاني.
وهذا ما يؤكده ليوتاكسل بقوله
"لقد أصبح طقس القسم هذا موضوعاً للتسلية عند الشارحين من أتباع مذهب الشك، والسبب في ذلك هو أن النص اليهودي القديم يقول دون مواربة : خذ عضوي ـ القضيب ـ وخصيتي بيدك. ويفسر الأتنوغرافيون هذا، بأن الأعضاء التناسلية الذكرية كانت تحظى باحترام كبير، ليس تبعاً لطقس الختان الذي يربطها بيهوه وحسب، بل لأنها، كمصدر لتكاثر الجنس البشري، وضمانة لبركة يهوه، عُدت رمزاً للقوة والجبروت. لكن مهما بدا طقس القسم هذا غريباً، علينا أن ننحني له احتراماً، لأننا يجب ألا نرتاب لحظة واحدة في أن : الروح القدس هو صاحبه. إذاً عندما نصادف كلمة فخذ في الترجمات الحديثة للتوراة، علينا أن نفهمها مجازاً. فإذا قرأنا على سبيل المثال، أن أحد الزعماء خرج من فخذ يهوذا فإننا نقرر بهذا تحريفاً مقصوداً للنص، لأن كلاً منا يعرف أن الأطفال لا يولدون من الأفخاذ، زد على هذا، أن الحمامة الإلهية لم تخجل يوماً أن تدعو الأشياء بأسمائها الحقيقية، مهما كانت هذه الأسماء كبيرة. وهكذا وضع العبد يده تحت فخذ مولاه إبراهيم (أو بالأصح) أخذ العبد عضو إبراهيم ـ القضيب ـ وخصيتيه بيده، وحلف."
المصدر:
ليوتاكسل ـ التوراة: كتاب مقدس أم جمع من الأساطير! ـ صفحة 116.
والآن مع أقوال علماء النصارى ومصادرهم المعتمدة التي تأكد هذا المفهوم
1- أقر الآباء اليسوعيون في حاشية ترجمتهم للكتاب المقدس على أن مراسم هذا الطقس تمارس بلمس ـ لاحظ محاولتهم تخفيف حدة المعنى ـ الأعضاء التناسلية .. فقالوا
"لجعل القسم غير قابل النقض بلمس الأعضاء الحيوية .... لكن هذا النص مشوه."
المصدر:
الآباء اليسوعيون ـ الكتاب المقدس ـ صفحة101.
المفسر ج . سكينر J.Skinner :
"The reference is to an oath by the genital organs, as emblems of the life-giving power of deit."
المصدر:
Skinner, John, 1851-1925: A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on Genesis. New York : Scribner, 1910, S. 341
الترجمة :
"كانت الأعضاء التناسلية إشارة للحلف، لكونها شعارًا لقوة إعطاء الحياة"
2- المفسرون لانغ وشاف ولويس وغوسمان:
"It points to the generating member, which, as the organ of the generative strength of nature had a kind of sacredness among the ancients, and in the Phallus"
المصدر:
Lange, J. P., Schaff, P., Lewis, T., & Gosman, A. (2008). A commentary on the Holy Scriptures : Genesis (483). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc
الترجمة :
"وهي تشير الى العضو التناسلي، الذي هو كعضو قوة إخصاب الطبيعة، يحظى بتقديس عند القدماء… "
3- وتقول الـ UBS
"is no doubt used here as an indirect or figurative way of referring to the genitals"
المصدر:
Reyburn, W. D., & Fry, E. M. (1997). A handbook on Genesis. UBS handbook series (521). New York: United Bible Societies..
الترجمة :
"ومما لا شك فيه انها هنا مستخدمة بطريقة غير مباشرة للإشارة إلى الأعضاء التناسلية"
4- وهذا هو الذي انعقد عليه اجماع المفسرين كما ينقله لنا تفسير JPS اليهودي :
"Interpreters are unanimous that the “thigh” refers to the genital organ"
المصدر:
Sarna, N. M. (1989). Genesis. English and Hebrew; commentary in English.; Title on half t.p.: Genesis = Be-reshit. The JPS Torah commentary (162). Philadelphia: Jewish Publication Society
الترجمة :
"واجمع المفسرون على ان المقصود من الـ " فخذ " هي الاعضاء التناسلية"
5- وكذلك
translators should avoid any expression that is unsuitable for public reading. In many languages there are euphemisms, or roundabout ways, for referring to the genitals that people understand without being offended
المصدر: Reyburn, W. D., & Fry, E. M. (1997). A handbook on Genesis. UBS handbook series (521). New York: United Bible Societies..
الترجمة :
المترجمون يجب ان يتجنبوا اي تعبير غير مناسب لأن يقرا عامةً، ففي العديد من اللغات توجد هناك تعبيرات ملطفة، او طرق ملتوية يمكن الاشارة بها الي الاعضاء التناسلية، بما يمنع وجود صدمه للقاريء
6- وايضًا :
Thigh. This is a euphemism for the procreative organ
المصدر:
KJV Bible commentary. 1997, c1994 (63). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.
الترجمة :
فخذي : هي تعبير ملطف مقصود به الاعضاء التناسلية
7- يقول المفسر الشهير Adam Clarke ما نصه :
"The person binding himself put his hand under the thigh of the person to whom he was to be bound; i.e., he put his hand on the part that bore the mark of circumcision, the sign of God’s covenant, which is tantamount to our kissing the book, or laying the hand upon the New Testament or covenant of our Lord Jesus Christ. "
المصدر:
godrules.net/library/clarke/clarkegen24.htm
الترجمة
"يضع الحالف يده تحت فخذ المحلوف له، بمعنى، أنه يضع يده على الجزء الذي يحمل علامة الختان، علامة عهد الله، والتي تعادل تقبيلنا الكتاب، أو وضع اليد على العهد الجديد أو عهد سيدنا يسوع المسيح."
وكما ترى هنا أيضًا، فقد أقر جناب المفسر بأن مراسم هذا الطقس تتم بوضع اليد على الجزء الذي يحمل علامة الختان، والجزء الذي يحمل علامة الختان ـ كما هو معروف ـ إنما هو العضو التناسلي. وهو الذي يحمل علامة العهد ـ المزعوم ـ بين الله تعالى وإبراهيم النبي.
9 وَقَالَ اللهُ لإِبْرَاهِيم: «وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَتَحْفَظُ عَهْدِي، أَنْتَ وَنَسْلُكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ فِي أَجْيَالِهِمْ.
10 هذَا هُوَ عَهْدِي الَّذِي تَحْفَظُونَهُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ: يُخْتَنُ مِنْكُمْ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ،
11 فَتُخْتَنُونَ فِي لَحْمِ غُرْلَتِكُمْ، فَيَكُونُ عَلاَمَةَ عَهْدٍ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ.
[ سفر التكوين 17 : 9-11]
ومن الغريب اعتبار جناب المفسر أن وضع اليد على الأعضاء التناسلية أثناء القسم له من القداسة ما يعادل وضع اليد على العهد الجديد، وهي والله مصيبة أن يساوي الإنسان بين فرجه وكتاب ربه.
8- قريبًا من تفسير Adam Clarke السالف، جاء تفسير الأب أنطونيوس فكري، حيث أقر جنابه أيضًا أن المقصود ليس الفخذ، بل علامة العهد مع الله ـ العضو التناسلي،فقال
"ضع يدك تحت فخذي : هو أسلوب القسم وهذا يعني أنه يضع يده تحت علامة العهد مع الله وهي الختان كمن يشهد الكتاب المقدس علي كلامه كعلامة العهد الجديد. والمعني كما أن عهد الله لا يتغير في طبيعته وأن الله لا يتغير ولا يغير في وعوده هكذا يكون من يحلف بهذا الأسلوب ملتزماً بوعوده وإلا خسر بركات الله. وهذه الطريقة للقسم تشير أيضاً أنه قسم بالمتجسد من نسله فكلمة فخذ تترجم صلب بمعني مصدر النسل (تكوين46/26)."
المصدر:
http://st-takla.org/…/Tafseer-Sefr-El-Takwin__01-Chapter-24…
9- ترجمة Good News Bible مع أنها استخدمت تعبير تلطيفي إلا أنها كانت أقرب التراجم للصواب حيث قالت:
Genesis 24/2: Place your hand between my thighs and make a vow.
الترجمة:
ضع ـ دُس ـ يدك بين فخذيا واقسم.
ولنا أن نتساءل هنا، ماذا يوجد بين الفخذين؟
وأرجو ألا يكون الجواب هو
الكتاب المقدس!!!!
فجميعنا يعلم ماذا يوجد بين الفخذين.
نرجع للموضع الأول
هذا العبد ـ بحسب التقليد ـ هو أليعازر الدمشقي، والذي نعته صاحب التفسير الحديث بنعوت القديسين حيث قال
"يعد ـ أليعازر الدمشقي ـ من بين أكثر الشخصيات الصغرى جاذبية في الكتاب المقدس، بما يتميز به من حس سليم، وتقوى، وإيمان"
المصدر:
دريك كندر ـ التفسير الحديث للكتاب المقدس <تفسير سفر التكوين> ـ صفحة162.
هنا، نرى أليعازر العبد التقي المؤمن القديس صاحب الحس السليم وهو يمسك بالعضو التناسلي للنبي إبراهيم كي يقسم له على أن لا يزوج إسحاق ـ ابن إبراهيم ـ من بنات كنعان، بل يزوجه من عشيرة إبراهيم.
الموضع الثاني
نرى يوسف النبي وهو يمسك بالعضو التناسلي لأبيه إسرائيل الذي هو يعقوب النبي كي يقسم له على أن لا يدفنه في مصر بل يدفنه في كنعان.
نعوذ بالله من هذا الضلال المبين.
فليتخيل النصراني/اليهودي العاقل، الإنسان المكرم، مكان يوسف أو يعقوب، تمد يدك الآن لتمسك بالعضو التناسلي لأبيك حتى تقسم له، أو يمد ابنك يده الآن كي يمسك بعضوك التناسلي، ما شعورك وقتها؟ فما بالك بأنبياء الله ورسله عليهم الصلاة والسلام؟
تشرح لنا كارول فونتاين, استاذة دراسات الكتاب المقدس بمعهد theology and history at the Andover Newton Theological School . ( سرتك كاس مدورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج !!! )
تبين كارول فونتاين ان الترجمة الأصلية العبرية تعنى أسفل منطقة البطن ( أسفل منطقة البطن !).
يقول القائمون على التفسير الحديث للكتاب المقدس الصادر عن دار الثقافة بالقاهرة , القس الدكتور / منيس عبد النور , والقس / مكرم نجيب , والقس / باقي صدقة , وهم من
صفوة العلماء الإنجيليين في العصر الحديث , أن الكلمة " سرتك " تعتبر ترجمة خاطئة للأصل العبري , وأن الترجمة الصحيحة هى " الفتحة التناسلية للمرأة " !
وفي تعليقهم على جملة " بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسّوسن " يقولون : أن الأصل العبري ليس "بطن" بل " الجزء السفلي من البطن أسفل السرة " !
وإذا كان علماء اللاهوت في الغرب لا يخجلون من الإعتراف بالمعنى الصريح لتلك النصوص الإباحية كما في هذا الكتاب وغيره الكثير، فإن الكنائس الشرقية لا زالت تعيش في خرافة “التفسير الرمزي” بل ويتهمون من لا يقتنع بتلك التفاسير بأنه يفتقد للروحانية وأن تفكيره جنسي جسدي شهواني وكأنهم قدموا لنا نصوصأً روحية راقية ونحن من فسرها بطريقة جنسية وليس العكس!!
والتفسير الرمزي نوع من التحريف بالتأويل حيث يستطيع أي شخص تأويل النصوص كما يريد لتأييد أفكاره. فما الذي يمنعني أن أقول أن الثديان رمز لقبتي مجلسي الشعب والشورى وأن النص يدعو إلى الديمقراطية؟… فما دام التفسير الرمزي مقبولاً ولا توجد قرينة لتحديد تفسير النص، فليفسر من شاء ما شاء كيفما يشاء.
وهنا يجب أن نسأل سؤالاً: لو إفترضنا جدلاً أن الكتاب المقدس مكتوب بطريقة رمزية، لماذا إختار كاتبيه الرموز الجنسية والإباحية كإسلوب للتعبير؟ ألم يكن الأولى أن تُستخدم رموز تناسب كل العقول والأعمار حتى لا يضطر – مثلاً – أحد أوائل آباء الكنيسة العلامة أوريجانوس أن يطلق على سفر نشيد الإنشاد “سفر البالغين”؟
فإذا كان للكاتب حرية إختيار الرمز، فإن هذا الإختيار يعكس ثقافته وخلفيته وكذلك طبيعة من يبغي مخاطبتهم. فإذا كان الرمز جنسياً فمن الممكن أن نتخيل أي شيء إلا أن يكون وحياً من الله سبحانه وتعالى وأنه يخاطب كل البشر كبيرهم وصغيرهم في كل زمان ومكان. فلا يُعقل أن يكون وحي الله مصدر خجل للأب أمام إبنه وللأخ أمام أخته وللإبن أمام أمه.
ولا يعقل أن يحتاج وحي الله إلى كل هذه التبريرات والتأويلات الخرافية لتحسين صورته بحيث أصبح التفسير أكثر أدباً ورقياً من النص الأصلي، ولكن لا علاقة لأحدهم بالآخر.
يقول البابا شنودة فى تأملاته على سفر نشيد الأنشاد:"الروحيون يقرأون هذا السفر، فيزدادون محبة لله. أما الجسدانيون، فيحتاجون في قراءته إلي مرشد، لئلا يسيئوا فهمه، ويخرجوا عن معناه السامي إلي معان عالمية".انتهي -مقدمة كتاب تأملات في سفر نشيد الأناشيد - الأنبا شنودة الثالث.
بل ولقد حاول زكريا بطرس في برنامجه “أسئلة في الإيمان” أن يبرر (وليس يفسر) النصوص الجنسية في سفر نشيد الإنشاد في سلسلة من الحلقات بعنوان “تأملات في سفر نشيد الإنشاد”. وفي الثلاث حلقات الأولى حاول تشبيه نشيد الإنشاد بالشعر الصوفي وأخذ يعرض لأشعار وكتب صوفية !!
ومن المضحك أن نجد زكريا بطرس يستخدم أشعار رابعة العدوية لتبرير نشيد الإنشاد. وبذلك أصبحت رابعة العدوية دليل علي صحة الكتاب المقدس!
وأما تشبيهه بالشعر الصوفي فالشعر الصوفي لا يتعدى كونه شعراً من نظم بشر وإستخدامه كدليل على صحة إباحيات نشيد الإنشاد يعتبر إعترافاً ضمنياً بأن نشيد الإنشاد لا يرقى كسفر في كتاب مقدس.
وبغض النظر عن هذا،فإن زكريا بطرس فشل في ذكر بيت شعر واحد فقط به ألفاظ تشبه أو حتي تقترب من ألفاظ نشيد الإنشاد. وإذا أراد زكريا بطرس أن يجد شعراً يشبه نشيد الإنشاد فعليه بالبحث قي أشعار الغزل الصريح والإباحي.
https://ar-ar.facebook.com/albyyinah/photos/a.316873228484924/793627564142819/?type=3&eid=ARAJw3mKlKYB08kI0MkroHlmACfRoztJhcfV0-3TsD4UbnR2CHlnZIhFFeUZwLDVGQgRpKb2xkxnifot&__xts__[0]=68.ARAoYleSmfZw90m1HzdvigOK0hfjFL637TTGQBIrsiBh3aMdumqY4qCf7g6Si1C2uBUsaCf8Haij7PNaOrnZvrgrUgyHHXETs5KOJXnvdrBskLmD9BBp1svKbiMgViTHVwEBUt63KOBTuyO7YAsr5CFLkiTykd-Ift6lrxQLpJLx_l7uEk4KsD8fxtJMNf1qt4ju_zFweyV2XxtOwCG37PTG2FaOitDb_uZ0nDIyuMuCJX184KwcmJiyeOyDppZxWrrmSHd81g0L-t4KtddZoCB-4xUmPe8&__tn__=EHH-R
ثم إن هناك العديد الباباوات و القساوسة الذين إعترفوا بوجود تحريفات في الكتاب المقدس مثل الاب متى في كتابه

الإنجيل بحسب القديس لوقا: دراسة وتفسير وشرح ،الطبعة الأولى: 1998

ذكر الأب متى أن هذا النص مضاف بإجماع العلماء [إنجيل لوقا 55.9 ]<<وقال لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما !» و أن

أن هذا النص أضيف مبكرا جدا بواسطة أحد النساخ لأن النص الأقدم لم يحتويها والكلام ينتهي في

المخطوطات القديمة عند “ وانتهرهما"https://www.kalemasawaa.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16394

و هي غير موجودة في معظم الترجمات

الترجمة البولسية

لو 9-55 فالتَفتَ وزَجَرَهما

*الترجمة الكاثوليكية*

لو 9-55 فالتَفَتَ يسوعُ وانتَهَرَهما

*الترجمة المشتركة دار الكتاب المقدس*

لو 9-55 فاَلتفَتَ يَسوعُ واَنتَهَرَهُما،

*الكتاب المقدس ، النسخة القياسية المنقحة*

[ *55* ] لكنه التفت إليهم ووبخهم.

إعترف دانيال والاس أن قصة المرأى الزانية قصة مضافة في لقاء تلفزيوني و ها هو الرابط الفيديو




قال علماء الكتاب المقدس و النصرانية أن قصه المرأه الزانيه مكذوبه

يوجد مخطوطه واحده فقط من بين جميع مخطوطات إنجيل يوحنا , احتوت على هذه القصة وهي مخطوطه بيزيا ( أو بالإنجليزيه codex bezae ), ولكن المشكله في هذه المخطوطه هو أن تاريخ كتابتها يعود لبدايه القرن الخامس!!! واثبات ذلك التاريخ هو من موقع المكتبه الرقميه التابع لجامعه كامبريدج والصوره المرفقه رقم 1:

https://cudl.lib.cam.ac.uk/view/MS-NN-00002-00041/1

و أنها تشجع عل الزنا باعتراف الاب متى و ها هو الرابط الموقع

https://renard.site123.me/نقد-المسيحية/قصة-المرأة-الزانية-تثبت-التحريف


----------



## زغلاش هشام (5 يناير 2023)

*البردية 66 هي أقدم بردية لإنجيل يوحنا وترجع للقرن الثاني بمعنى أن القصة كانت غير موجودة في إنجيل يوحنا في القرن الثاني الميلادي
السطر الأول والثاني من إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 7 العدد 52*


			https://mycommandmets8.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/6.jpg
		

*وفي السطر الثاني تحديداً ثلاث كلمات أخر السطر الثاني*

*Joh 7:52 απεκριθησαν και ειπαν μη και συ εκ της γαλιλαιας ει ερευνησον και ιδε οτι εκ της γαλιλαιας προφητης – ουκ – εγειρεται*

*ثم بعد ذلك النقطة المشار إليها وقبلها أخر ثلاث كلمات من يوحنا 7/52 وبعد ذلك بدأ في يوحنا 8/12 مباشرة .!!*

*بالخط الأزرق كالأتي*

*Joh 8:12 Πάλιν οὖν αὐτοῖς ὁ ᾿ ἐλάλησεΙησοῦς λέγων· ἐγώ εἰμι τὸ φῶς τοῦ κόσμου· ὁ ἀκολουθῶν ἐμοὶ οὐ μὴ περιπατήσῃ ἐν τῇ σκοτίᾳ, ἀλλ᾿ ἕξει τὸ φῶς τῆς*

*قصة المرأة الزانية غير موجودة في البردية 75*


			https://mycommandmets8.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/7.jpg
		



			https://mycommandmets8.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/8.jpg
		

*قصة المرأة الزانية غير موجودة في المخطوطة الفاتيكانية*
https://mycommandmets8.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/9.jpg


			https://mycommandmets8.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/10.jpg
		


*نفس الأمر هنا أيضاً*

*Joh 7:52 απεκριθησαν και ειπαν μη και συ εκ της γαλιλαιας ει ερευνησον και ιδε οτι εκ της γαλιλαιας προφητης – ουκ – εγειρεται*

*وقصة المرأة الزانية غير موجودة في المخطوطة الفاتيكانية وبدأ في السطر الرابع في إنجيل يوحنا 8/ 12 مباشرةً*

*Joh 8:12 Πάλιν οὖν ὐτοῖς ὁ ᾿ ἐλάλησεΙησοῦς λέγων· ἐγώ εἰμι τὸ φῶς τοῦ κόσμου· ὁ ἀκολουθῶν ἐμοὶ οὐ μὴ περιπατήσῃ ἐν τῇ σκοτίᾳ, ἀλλ᾿ ἕξει τὸ φῶς τῆς*

*أيضاً القصة غير موجودة في المخطوطة السينائية*
https://mycommandmets8.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/11.jpg


			https://mycommandmets8.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/12.jpg
		

*Joh 7:52 απεκριθησαν και ειπαν μη και συ εκ της γαλιλαιας ει ερευνησον και ιδε οτι εκ της γαλιλαιας προφητης – ουκ – εγειρεται*

*ثم بعد ذلك الخط الأحمر الذي وضعناه موجود وقبله أخر ثلاث كلمات من يوحنا 7/52 وبعد ذلك بدأ في يوحنا 8/12 مباشرة .!!*

*بالخط الأزرق كالأتي*

*Joh 8:12 Πάλιν οὖν αὐτοῖς ὁ ᾿ ἐλάλησεΙησοῦς λέγων· ἐγώ εἰμι τὸ φῶς τοῦ κόσμου· ὁ ἀκολουθῶν ἐμοὶ οὐ μὴ περιπατήσῃ ἐν τῇ σκοτίᾳ, ἀλλ᾿ ἕξει τὸ φῶς τῆς*

*أيضاُ غير موجودة في مخطوطة واشنطون ( القرن الخامس )*
https://mycommandmets8.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/13.jpg
*Joh 7:52 απεκριθησαν και ειπαν μη και συ εκ της γαλιλαιας ει ερευνησον και ιδε οτι εκ της γαλιλαιας προφητης – ουκ – εγειρεται*

*وقصة المرأة الزانية غير موجودة في المخطوطة واشنطون وبدأ في السطر الذي يليه في إنجيل يوحنا 8/ 12 مباشرةً*

*Joh 8:12Πάλιν οὖν ὐτοῖς ὁ ᾿ ἐλάλησε Ιησοῦς λέγων· ἐγώ εἰμι τὸ φῶς τοῦ κόσμου· ὁ ἀκολουθῶν ἐμοὶ οὐ μὴ περιπατήσῃ ἐν τῇ σκοτίᾳ, ἀλλ᾿ ἕξει τὸ φῶς τῆς*

*بارد إرمان يؤكد أن هذه القصة مضافة ها هو رابط الفيديوhttps://www.google.com/search?q=بار...#fpstate=ive&vld=cid:65bece24,vid:-G_CRD0GklA

الترجمة الجديدة (العربية المشتركة):قام بها اتحاد جمعيات الكتاب المقدَّس ببيروت بواسطة لجنة من علماء الكتاب الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك والبروتستانت، وقام بالترجمة الشاعر "يوسف الخال" بمشاركة "الدكتور موريس تاوضروس" عن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، و"المطران أنطونيوس نجيب" عن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية و"الدكتور القس فهيم عزيز" عن الكنيسة الإنجيلية، وبإشراف "الدكتور وليم ريبون"، أما العهد القديم فقد شارك فيه "الأب بولس الفغالي" و"الدكتور بان ده فار" و"الدكتور مانويل جنباشيان"، واعتمدت اللجنة في ترجمة العهد الجديد على النص المحقَّق "نسله - ألاند " Nestle – Aland الإصدار رقم (26)، وهيَ من الترجمات المتوازنة، حرصت على سهولة اللغة وبلاغتها، وضمت الأسفار القانونية الثانية، صدر منها العهد الجديد سنة 1980م، ثم الكتاب المقدَّس بالكامل سنة 1993م.وجاء في مقدمة هذه الترجمة العربية المشتركة: "هذه الترجمة هيَ أول ترجمة عربية وضعتها لجنة مؤلفة من علماء كتابيين ولاهوتيين ينتمون إلى مختلف الكنائس المسيحية من كاثوليكية وأرثوذكسية وإنجيلية.. في هذه الترجمة استندت اللجنة إلى أفضل النصوص المطبوعة للكتاب المقدَّس في اللغتين: العبرية واليونانية..

ما هيَ المبادئ التي أتبعها فريق العمل؟

اعتمد هذا الفريق النص الأصلي، وحاول أن يترجمه إلى لغة عربية حديثة ومبسَّطة يفهمها القارئ العادي، ذلك أن كلمة الله يجب أن تكون مفهومة لدى الجميع. كما أن هذا الفريق تجنب، عند الضرورة الترجمة الحرفية، إن كانت هذه الترجمة عن العبرية أو اليونانية أو الآرامية، وذلك حتى يتوضح المعنى للقارئ، بالإضافة إلى هذا، نذكر أن فريق العمل كان يرغب في استخدام الحداثة اللغوية إلى أقصى الحدود، لكنه فضَّل أن يتخذ موقعًا معتدلًا من ذلك. يناسب المحيط الذي نعيش فيه، غير أنه حاول قدر الإمكان أن يجعل الكتاب المقدَّس قريبًا من القارئ العربي في نهايات القرن العشرين. *

_كذلك لمساعدة القارئ على الفهم، وضعت اللجنة مقدمة عامة للكتاب، ومقدمة لكل سفر من أسفاره. كما أنها وضعت الحواشي في أسفل الصفحة لتلفت انتباه القارئ إلى الصعوبات التي ربما تعترضه، ولتشرح له معلومات خاصة، أو لتقدم له النصوص الموازية والعبارات المشابهة والاستشهادات التي تتلاقى مع النص المقروء.. أنه عمل استغرق وقتًا زاد على عشرين سنة. وفي هذه المدة الطويلة من العمل، وضعت اللجنة نصب أعينها أمانتين: أمانة لكلمة الله محاولة أن تفهمها بقدر إمكاناتها البشرية. وأمانة للإنسان فتبقى الكلمة قريبة منه، تبقى في فمه وفي قلبه ليعمل بها"_.




اعترفت دائرة المعارف الكتابية أن الفاصلة اليوحناوية نص مضاف

1يو 5-7فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ. .
رئيس هذا المرجع و أحد محرريه رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية سابقاً وهو الدكتور صموئيل حبيب وأحد المشاركين فيها الدكتور منيس عبد النور وإنما أيضاً من ضمن المراجع التي توضع لطلاب الكلية الإكليركية ويستشهد بها أساتذة الكلية الإكليريكية ومنهم القمص بيشوي ناثان
فقد شهدت دائرة المعارف الكتابية بأن هذا النص قد تم وضعه لتدعيم فكر لاهوتي وأنه ليس من كتابة الكاتب وغير موجود في أي مخطوطات يونانية قديمة
وكما نجد في شرح الدكتور وليم كيلي في كتابه عشرون محاضرة في شرح رسائل يوحنا الرسول في الصفحة 385-386 أنه قال بأن هذا النص تم اضافته من بعض الجهال وأن وضع النص يثبت جهالة واضعه ومحرفه لأن السماء لا تحتاج إلى شهادة أرضية ويوضح أيضاً بأن كلمة الآب لا تأتي مع الكلمة ( الآب والكلمة ) لأن كلمة الآب في الكتاب تأتي مع الإبن والكلمة تأتي مع الله .
هكذا يوضح لنا المفسر وليم كيلي أن هذا النص أيضاً غير موجود في المخطوطات القديمة المعول عليها مما يدل على إضافته وتحريف ووضعه داخل الكتاب عن طريق القصد .
قال الأستاذ هلال آمين أحد مفسري الكتاب المقدس في كتابه رسائل يوحنا في الصفحة 78 أن هذا العدد غير موجود في الأصل اليوناني , وأضافه المترجمون ظناً منهم أنهم يوضحون الحقيقة , والذي يرينا أن الإضافة هنا كانت خاطئة أن الشهادة مرتبطة بالأرض لا بالسماء لأن السماء لا تحتاج إلى شهادة لأن فيها الملائكة وأرواح الملائكة وأرواح القديسين وهؤلاء لا يحتاجون إلى شهادة .)
والخادم النصراني" يوسف رياض " في كتابه وحي الكتاب المقدس يقول :
" إضافة الحواشي المكتوبة كتعليق على جانب الصفحة كأنها من ضمن المتن وهو على ما يبدو سبب في إضافة بعض الأجزاء التي لم ترد في أقدم النسخ وأدقها مثل عبارة " الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس ".



كلمة كافر غير موجودة في الاصل العبري ولا باليوناني وبولس فغالي يترجم حسب الكلمه الدارجة في المجتمع العرباني ..
فلو ذهبت مثلا الى القاموس الكلداني للعّلامة يعقوب أوجين ستجد يضع فيه كلمة نصارى .. هذه الكلمة التي لا يعرف كل العالم الاسلامي ماهيتها ولا من اين جائت وتضاربوا فيها في التفاسير تضارب الجهال ولا علاقه لها بالمسيحين .. فهو يكتب بقاموسه الكلمة مسيحين وبالسريانية مشيحايوثا ثم يكتب بالعربي نصارى .. وهذا فقط لكونه يخاطب العرب في قاموسه (كلداني-عربي) فلابد ان يخاطبهم باللغة التي يفهمونها وفي عُرفهم المسيحي هو نصراني ولكن هذا ليس معناه انه متداول مسيحياً لان كلمة مسيحي معروفة في اللغة الأرامية وليس لها أي مرادف أخر.

فهل فهمت ام تحب التظاهر بعدم الفهم او انك لا تفهم !

كلمة كافر او نصارى او الثعلب فات فات لا يعني ان القران كلام الله سواء ترجموها بالعربي في بعض ترجمات الكتاب المقدس للمجتمع الشرقي او لا .. فأن كنت تتوهم اذا كان هناك مترجمين شرقيين كتبوا كلمة كافر او نصارى او غيرها حسب الكلمات الدراجة في المجتمع الشرقي كما يترجموا للغات اخرى حسب الكلمات الدراجة في اللغه الاخرى يعني ان القران هو كلام الله لشعوركم بالنقص والدونية تبقى غلطان وواهم .
نص الفاصلة اليوحناوية محذوف في الترجمة العربية المشتركة وترجمة LSG الفرنسية و ترجمة King James Version



و النص في الترجمة اليسوعية بهذا الشكل :


----------



## زغلاش هشام (5 يناير 2023)

والَّذينَ يَشهَدونَ ثلاثة: .
و في الترجمة البولسية 


ومن ثَمَّ، فالشّهودُ ثلاثَة ((...)): .

الرُّوحُ والماءُ والدَّمُ، وهؤُلاءِ الثَّلاثةُ على اتِّفاق. .


----------



## زغلاش هشام (5 يناير 2023)

عابد يهوه قال:


> كلمة كافر غير موجودة في الاصل العبري ولا باليوناني وبولس فغالي يترجم حسب الكلمه الدارجة في المجتمع العرباني ..
> فلو ذهبت مثلا الى القاموس الكلداني للعّلامة يعقوب أوجين ستجد يضع فيه كلمة نصارى .. هذه الكلمة التي لا يعرف كل العالم الاسلامي ماهيتها ولا من اين جائت وتضاربوا فيها في التفاسير تضارب الجهال ولا علاقه لها بالمسيحين .. فهو يكتب بقاموسه الكلمة  مسيحين وبالسريانية مشيحايوثا ثم يكتب بالعربي نصارى .. وهذا فقط لكونه يخاطب العرب في قاموسه (كلداني-عربي) فلابد ان يخاطبهم باللغة التي يفهمونها وفي عُرفهم المسيحي هو نصراني ولكن هذا ليس معناه انه متداول مسيحياً لان كلمة مسيحي معروفة في اللغة الأرامية وليس لها أي مرادف أخر.
> 
> فهل فهمت ام تحب التظاهر بعدم الفهم او انك لا تفهم !
> ...


أنتم لستم مسيحين فالمسيح لم يستخدم هذا المصطلح في الإنجيل أبدا بل أول من أستخدمه هم الوثنين و معناه كان شتيمة ثم إن مصطلح الناصريون موجود في الكتاب المقدس 

ACT 24-5For we have found this man a pestilent fellow, and a mover of sedition among all the Jews throughout the world, and a ringleader of the sect of the Nazarenes:
و البابا شنودة أنكم تسمون نصارى أيضا ها هو الرابط الفيديو


----------



## عابد يهوه (5 يناير 2023)

> نحن نملك مخطوطات من فترة الصحابة



كذاب يا مسلم  لا محمد ولا الصحابه تركوا ولا حتى قصاصه ورق بخطهم .



> ولا : مخطوطه جامعة بيرمنغهام:





> تم إجراء تحليل الكربون المشع لأوراق المصحف في جامعة أوكسفورد المجاورة لكي يتم تحديد عمر المخطوطة, وأظهرت نتيجه التحليل أن عمر هذه الاوراق هو تقريبا 1370 عام, وأنها كتبت ما بين عام 570 م – 632 م , مما يرجح أنها قد تكون أقدم مخطوطة للقرآن الكريم.



في عصر الصحابه المزعوم لم يكن هناك تنقيط ولا فواصل ولا الوان وكان مكتوب بحروف ناقصه مما يثبت كذبكم ورشاويكم للجامعه بحجة التمويل باموال البترودولار ..




وتاريخ الكربون المشع يخص الحيوان الذي اخذ  منه الجلد فقط :
 The radiocarbon result means that the animal from which the skin was taken was living sometime between these specific dates.

فالباحث المسلم الذى اجرى الكشف الكربونى فى جامعة برمنجهام إجراه فقط لا غير عــلــى الجلدة (الضانى) فقط لا غير دون ان يتم اجراءه على الحبر المكتوب على الجلدة على عكس ما هو معمول به فى كل ابحاث اعمار المخطوطات بالكشف الكربونى الاشعاعى !!!

ويقول محمد المسيح الباحث في علم المخطوطات :





> والمعروف أن بعثة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام بحسب ما أجمعت عليه المصادر التاريخيه الاسلامية كانت سنة 610 م ووفاته كانت سنه 632 م



المصادر الاسلامية المفبركه باسماء رواتها الوهميه تبلها وتشرب ميتها فهي كلها مؤلفه بعد محمد بقرون على يد الدوله العباسيه في العراق  وايران ولا يوجد اي دليل يدعمها ومرفوضه عند الباحثين في التاريخ الاسلامي المبكر لانعدام الادله عليها وعلى مصداقيتها .. فمحمد هذا الذي اوهموك انه نبي يوحي اليه كتاب اسمه القران ويدعو لديانه اسمها الاسلام بمعناها الاصطلاحي مجرد خرافه وكذبه .. فهو لا يعرف له اصل من فصل ولم يكن سواء مجرد مهرطق وقائد عسكري مجرم حرب كما تقول الوثائق التاريخيه المعاصره له وكان يشن حملات عسكرية على الامبراطوريات لاسقاطها مع عصاباته الساراسين لتكون تحت حكمة وسيطرته.



> نحن لا نملك روايات تقول بتحريف القرآن



بل لديكم روايات التحريف مثلكم مثل الشيعه وكمثال وليس الحصر لكي لا نملي مجلدات فسورة الاحزاب كانت تعادل سورة البقره كما يقول الصحابه المزعومين في الروايات العباسيه :

"عن أبي بن كعب أنه سأل عن سورة الأحزاب قال فقال نعدها ثلاثا وسبعين آية فقال أبي فواللذي أنزل الكتاب على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إن كانت لتوازي سورة البقرة أو هي أطول من سورة البقرة وإن كان فيها لآية الرجم قال قلت وما آية الرجم يا أبا المنذر قال الشيخ والشيخة فارجموهما البتة " .
الراوي: زر - خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح - المحدث: ابن جرير الطبري - المصدر: مسند عمر - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/873

سورة الاحزاب وهي الان 73 ايه كانت توازي سورة البقرة والتي تعد بـ 286 ايه .. يعني هنالك فقدان من القران من سورة الاحزاب بحسبه بسيطة 213 ايه .. فهل اكذب الصحابه واصدقك انت يا صلعومي هااااااا يعني مش معقوله !

وكذلك شهاده امك عائشة :

حدثنا ابن أبي مريم عن أبي لهيعة عن أبي الأسود عن عروة بن الزبير بن عائشة قالت‏:‏ كانت سورة الأحزاب تقرأ في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مائتي آية فلما كتب عثمان المصاحف لم نقدر منها إلا ما هو الآن‏.‏ "

اذن هنالك بتر للقران لحوالي 213 ايه من سورة الاحزاب قد بترها عثمان الملقب بــ "حراق المصاحف" الذي فضحة كاتب الوحي ابن مسعود حتى قتل المسلمون عثمان لتحريفة القران وحرقة الاصول شر قتله ورموه كجيفه بمقابر اليهود .. بشهاده امك عائشه فهل اكذب امك عائشة واصدقك انت هاااااااا ! يعني مش معقوله !

وايضا حذف نص اية الواديان من القران :

234774 - جاء رجل إلى عمر رحمه الله يسأله فجعل عمر ينظر إلى رأسه مرة وإلى رجليه أخرى هل يرى عليه من البؤس ثم قال له عمر كم مالك قال أربعون من الإبل قال ابن عباس قلت صدق الله ورسوله لو كان لابن آدم واديان من ذهب لابتغى ثالثا ولا يملأ جوف ابن آدم إلا التراب ويتوب الله على من تاب فقال عمر ما هذا قلت هكذا أقرأنيها أبي قال فمر بنا إليه قال فجاء إلى أبي فقال ما يقول هذا قال أبي هكذا أقرأنيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أفأثبتها في المصحف قال نعم

الراوي: العباس بن عبدالمطلب - خلاصة الدرجة: رجاله رجال الصحيح - المحدث: الهيثمي - المصدر: مجمع الزوائد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7

وايه الواديان التي تم اثباتها في المصحف سابقا لم يعد لها وجود اليوم بشهاده الصحابه .. فهل اكذب الصحابه واصدقك انت يا مسلم هااااااااا يعني مش معقوله !

وهذا غيض من فيض من شهادات الصحابه وامكم عائشة لعدم الاطاله بمجلدات .. والتشكيك في الروايات لا يفيدك يا صعلومي لانها ليس مجرد راوية ولا اثنين بل الوف الروايات عند السنه والشيعه تشهد بان القران محرف يعني المساله مساله اجماع واخبار متواترة تشهد بان القران محرف وبالتواتر تسقط الاسانيد سواء صحيحه او ضعيفة.

ثم سواء كان القران محرف او غير محرف فهذا لا يغير من حقيقة انه كتاب اساطير وخرافات وهرطقات كما هو معلوم للاجماع العلمي الذي يعرف مصادره المترجم عنها .. فمحرف او غير محرف فهذا امر لا يقدم ولا يؤخر .



> بل تقول بنسخ أياته


هذا الذي يضحكوا به عليكم مشايخ الدجل ليبرروا من خلالها الحذف والزياده في القران بلا اي دليل من فم محمد المزعوم على النسخ والخوئي يقول ان كلام اهل السنة بنسخ التلاوة وبقاء الحكم لايات كانت في قران النبي دليل على وقوع التحريف في القران :

"ذكر أكثر علماء أهل السنة: أن بعض القرآن قد نسخت تلاوته، وحملوا على ذلك ما ورد في الروايات أنه كان قرآنا على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فيحسن بنا أن نذكر جملة من هذه الروايات، ليتبين أن الالتزام بصحة هذه الروايات التزام بوقوع التحريف في القرآن"

(البيان في تفسير القرآن - السيد الخوئي - الصفحة ٢٠١)



> ثم نحن لا نؤمن بروايات الشيعة فلا تحتج علي بها



والشيعه الذي اسم كتابهم القران واسم نبيهم محمد وديانتهم اسمها الاسلام لا يؤمنون برواياتكم بالمثل يا صلعمي وهذا لا يغير من حقيقة وجود الوف الروايات السنه والشيعه المروية عن الصحابه واهل البيت التي تقول بتحريف القران فاقت حد التواتر واجمعت بالاجماع على تحريفه وانتم في منتدياتكم مثل منتديات ياحسين تتبادلون التهم مع الشيعه على تحريف القران وكل طائفه منكم ترمي الاخرى بتحريفه بالادله كل طائفه من كتبها عدا عن تاليفكم لمؤلفات تتكلم عن تحريف القران عدا عن مناظراتكم مع الشيعه حول تحريف القران وكمثال وليس الحصر :

مناظرة مع اشرف غريب المصري الذي انتهت بهروبه الموضوع تحريف القرآن الكريم






اشرف غريب هرب من الشيعي احمد الجعفري في مناظرة تحريف القران بعد ان فضح ابن مسعود وباقي الصحابة






والدكتور موسى الموسوي يقول :

" والقائلون بالتحريف يشكلون عدداً من علماء الفرق الإسلامية كلها إلا أن علماء الشيعة ومحدثيهم يشكلون الأكثرية المطلقة بين هؤلاء .."

(الشيعة والتصحيح - ص 131)

والدكتور عدنان البحراني يقول:

 الأخبار التي لا تحصى كثيرة وقد تجاوزت حد التواتر ولا في نقلها كثير فائدة بعد شيوع القول بالتحريف والتغيير بين الفريقين وكونه من المسلمات عند الصحابة والتابعين بل وإجماع الفرقة المحقة وكونه من ضروريات مذهبهم وبه تضافرت أخبارهم"

(مشارق الشموس الذرية - المكتبة العدنانية - البحرين - ص 126)

و نعمة الله الجزائري يصرح قائلا بان انكار تحريف القران هو من باب التقيه والكذب :

قال : " والظاهر أن هذا القول [أي انكار التحريف] إنما صدر منهم لأجل مصالح كثيرة منها سد باب الطعن عليها بأنه إذا جاز هذا في القرآن فكيف جاز العمل بقواعده وأحكامه مع جواز لحوق التحريف لها " (الأنوار النعمانية 2/357, 358).

وقال في كتابه الأنوار النعمانية ( 2 / 357 ) : " إن تسليم تواترها عن الوحي الإلهي وكون الكل قد نزل به الروح الأمين يفضي إلى طرح الأخبار المستفيضة بل المتواترة الدالة بصريحها على وقوع التحريف في القرآن كلاماً ومادة وإعرابا، مع أن أصحابنا رضوان الله عليهم قد أطبقوا على صحتها والتصديق بها " .

وكذلك العالم الهندي أحمد سلطان :
" الذين انكروا التحريف في القرآن لايحمل إنكارهم إلا على التقيه " [" تصحيف الكاتبين " ص 18 نقلا عن كتاب الشيعة والقرآن للشيخ احسان الهي].



> *إإعترف ارموند براون في لقاء مع مسلم أن القرآن نقل بأمانة و معظم مخطوطاته متطابقة في حين أنه قال أن ألاف مخطوطات العهد الجديد غير متطابقة*



االليبرالي ارموند بروان الشخصيه المثيره للجدل وغيره من المستشرقين الجهله العرافين الذي تتبجحون بهم لافلاسكم مش شغله ان يتكلم في هكذا مواضيع فليس متخصص في علم المخطوطات بفروعها فهذا مش شغله مش اختصاصه مش مهنته مش حرفته فلا هو دارس لعلوم المخطوطات بفروعها ولا متخصص في التاريخ المبكر للاسلام ولا يعرف الوف الروايات سنيه وشيعيه التي تشهد بان قرانكم محرف ولا يعرف شئ عن 1459 قراءه قرانية لا يوجد فيها اثنين تتطابق مع الاخرى والا لما قال هذا الهراء الفارغ من اساسه .. فهو لا له لا في الثور ولا الطحين ..

فتعال يا فاشل لاريك ماذا يقول اهل الاختصاص .. اهل الحرفه .. المتخصصين في علم المخطوطات والنقد النصي  عن قرانك الفاشل  :

بروك فوس وستكوت:

"عندما ثبت الخليفة عثمان نصًا من القرآن وأتلف جميع النسخ القديمة التي تختلف عن معياره ، قدم توحيد المخطوطات اللاحقة على حساب أساسها التاريخي. إن النص الكلاسيكي الذي يرتكز أخيرًا على نموذج أصلي واحد هو ذلك الذي ينفتح على أخطر الشكوك."
'When the Caliph Othman fixed a text of the Koran and destroyed all the old copies which differed from his standard, he provided for the uniformity of subsequent manuscripts at the cost of their historical foundation. A classical text which rests finally on a single archetype is that which is open to the most serious suspicions.'
(Brooke Foss Westcott, Some Lessons of the Revised Version of the New Testament. London: Hodder and Stoughton, 1897, 8-9.)

فما حدث هو مؤامرة على يد سلطه سياسية لتغيير النص والمحافظة على شكل النص الجديد مُوحداً فى كافة الشواهد وفى هذه الحالة لا يعود هذا النص هو النص الأصلى حتى لو أن كل الشواهد متفقة طبقا لعلم النقد النصي ومن شروط علم النقد النصي هو "ضمان عدم وجود أى سلطة على انتقال النص" .

 عالم النقد النصي كيث سمول :

"إن تاريخ نقل نص القرآن هو على الأقل شهادة على إتلاف مادة القرآن بقدر ما هي شهادة على حفظه. . . كما أنها شهادة على حقيقة عدم وجود نص أصلي واحد للقرآن "
“the history of the transmission of the text of the Qur’an is at least as much a testament to the destruction of Qur’an material as it is to its preservation . . . It is also testimony to the fact that there never was one original text of the Qur’an”
“Keith E. Small , Textual Criticism and Qur'ān Manuscripts p.180”

"... المصادر المتاحة لا توفر المعلومات اللازمة لإعادة بناء النص الأصلي للقرآن من زمن محمد. كما أنها لا توفر المعلومات اللازمة لإعادة بناء النص من الوقت الذي يلي وفاة محمد مباشرة حتى أول نسخة رسمية من القرآن أمر بها الخليفة عثمان ".
"...the available sources do not provide the necessary information for reconstructing the original text of the Qur’ān from the time of Muhammad. Neither do they yet provide the necessary information for reconstructing the text from the time immediately after Muhammad's death until the first official edition of the Qur’ān traditionally ordered by the Caliph ‘Uthmān"( Small, Keith E. (2011). Textual Criticism and Qur'ān Manuscripts. p. 178.)

إن اختيار العقيدة بأن القرآن هو كتاب محفوظ تمامًا من لوح سماوي يجب أن يتم في مواجهة أدلة قوية من داخل التقاليد الإسلامية ومن تقليد المخطوطات الباقية على أنه كان هناك تحرير وتشكيل مقصود للنص في نقاط كثيرة في تاريخها.
A choice of faith that the Qur'an is a perfectly preserved book from a heavenly tablet must be done in the face of strong evidence both from within Islamic tradition and from the surviving manuscript tradition that there has been intentional editing and shaping of the text at many points in its history.

ودانيال بروباكر المتخصص في علم المخطوطات والنقد النصي اثبت عشرين مثال لتحريف مقصود للقران عن سابق اصرار وترصد في كتابه :
Corrections in Early Qurʾān Manuscripts: Twenty Examples

فهل اكذب العلماء المتخصصين واصدقك انت يا عامي ياجاهل هاااااااااااااااااااا مش معقوله يعني ..كيف اكذب العلماء المتخصصين واصدقك انت او اصدق مشايخك الكذابين الجهله بتوع بول البعير !

فالليبرالي ارموند بروان واحد كذاب .. مش شغله ان يقول عن مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس متطابقه والا مش متطابقه فهذا ليس اختصاصه بل اختصاص المتخصصين في علم النقد النصي الذي قالوا :

"إن نقل نص العهد الجديد رائع ، أفضل من نقل أي كتابات أخرى في العصور القديمة، إن فرصة إيجاد مخطوطات تغير نصها بشكل أساسي تساوي صفرًا"

"The transmission of the New Testament text is outstanding, better than that of any other writings of antiquity. The chance of finding manuscripts that essentially change its text is equal to zero." Kurt Aland, Das Neue Testament zuverlässig überliefert. Die Geschichte des neutestamentlichen Textes und die Ergebnisse der modernen Textforschung, Reihe: Wissenswertes zur Bibel, Stuttgart 1986, S. 28, free translation.

و كورت ألاند هذا عالم نقد نصي نقدي وليس تقليدي يعني من نفس المدرسة التي ينتمى اليها بارت ايرمان وبروس ميتزجر ودانيال والس هااااااااااا

ثم بارت ايرمان الذي تستشهد به الذي غير متخصص في المخطوطات القرانية ولا درسها من اساسه و لا يعرف شئ عن التاريخ المبكر للاسلام فهو يحتقر قرانك احتقار ويعتبره كتاب تافه لا يستحق ان يضيع بارت ايرمان وقته معه :







وبارت ايرمان الذي تستشهد به يشهد ان قرانك كتاب خرافات ويكذب قرانك قائلا :

لا أعتقد أن القرآن يحتوي على أي رؤى خاصة عن يسوع التاريخي يجب اعتبارها تقارير مستقلة من قبل علماء التاريخ. ولا أي عالم تاريخي آخر أعرفه (أو أي شخص يعمل بجدية على يسوع التاريخي).

وأشك كثيرًا في أن آرائي تتوافق مع 99٪ من المعتقدات الإسلامية عن المسيح. لسبب واحد ، أنا مقتنع بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن يسوع قد صلب جسديًا ومات على الصليب. هذا أمر مؤكد في كتبي. وهي تتعارض تمامًا مع المعتقدات الإسلامية القياسية.

I do not think that the Qur’an has any particular insights about the historical Jesus that are to be taken as independent reports by historical scholars. Neither does any other historical scholar that I know (or anyone who works seriously on the historical Jesus).
And I doubt very much that my views coincide with 99% of Islamic belief about Jesus. For one thing, I am convinced beyond a shadow of a doubt that Jesus was physically crucified and died on the cross. That is rock-bottom certain in my books. And it stands completely odds with standard Islamic beliefs.
Weekly Readers’ Mailbag: February 18, 2016



> إننا نؤمن بالقراءات



القراءت التي وصلتكم بعد قرون ولا يوجد فيها اثنين تتطابق مع الاخرى بسبب كتابه القران في العصر الاموي بحروف ناقصه بدون تشكيل ولا تنقيط ولا تهميز مما نتتج عنه 1459 قران مختلف عن الاخر وباعتراف علمائكم الذين قالوا عن القراءات:

" أنواع اختلاف القراءات ربما تفوق الحصر ، كالاختلاف في الحركات الإعرابية والبنائيّة ، والتقديم والتأخير ، والزيادة والنقصان ، والمد والقصر ، والتخفيف والتشديد ، والتّرقيق والتفخيم ، والإخفاء والإظهار ، والفك والإدغام ، والإمالة والروم والإشمام ، على اختلاف أنواعه ، وغير ذلك مما فصّلها كتب القراءات ، وحصل الاختلاف فيها بين أئمة القراّء السلف والخلف " ( تلخيص التمهيد في علوم القرآن – الشيخ محمد هادي - ص 281 ).

مما يجعل القراءات عبارة عن : مصاحف مختلفة . والاختلاف يطال الأحكام الفقهية والشرعية ايضاً. وقد ألف علماء الاسلام ما لا يحصى من الكتب حول اختلاف قراءات القرآن وتأثيرها على الأحكام والتشريعات .

وهذا مثال واحد من الوف الاختلافات بين المصاحف المختلفه مما سببته من كوارث نتيجة اختلاف القراءات بسبب جهلكم بقراءه القران بدون تشكيل وتنقيط وتهميز وبحروف ناقصه


هل وعيت لحجم الكارثه يا فاشل وهذا مجرد اختلاف واحد والا لن تكفيني مجلدات.


----------



## عابد يهوه (5 يناير 2023)

> هَكَذا أُنْزِلَتْ إنَّ القُرْآنَ أُنْزِلَ علَى سَبْعَةِ أحْرُفٍ


السبعه احرف التي لا يعترف بها الشيعه المسلمين الذي دينهم هو الاسلام وكتاب ربهم اسمه القران واسم نبيهم محمد ما هي سواء مجرد كذبه اخترعها العباسين بسبب عجزهم عن فهم القران بلا تشكيل ولا تنقيط ولا تهميز وبحروفه ناقصه فاخترعوا خرافه اسمها الاحرف السبعه .. وحينما وجد المسلمون مخطوطات قرانهم مشوهه وغير كامله وممسوحة اخترعوا خرافه اخرى اسموها الحفظ في الصدور .



> ثم حتى لو لم تكن لنا مخطوطات فنحن نحفظ القرآن الكريم كاملا



ههههههههه العلماء يتعاملون بالادله الماديه بالنصوص المكتوبه وليس بالكلام الخيالي الهوائي لتاتي وتحدثهم عن اموات ماتوا من قرون يحفظون القران كما تزعمون! كيف سيثبت العلماء ان ما كان يحفظونة قبل 1400 سنه هو مطابق للنص المكتوب ؟ هل سيقيموهم من الاموات ليسمعوا لهم القران ! فعلا شر البليه ما يضحك ! كيف ستثبت للعلماء ان القران الذي بدأ المسلمين بحفظة هو صحيح كما تسلمتوه زمن وعصر محمد المزعوم ؟ صفر ! لا يوجد .

من ناحيه ثانيه لو كان القران محفوظ في الصدور ومتواتر لما اختلفوا في قراءة اياتة التي وصلت ل 1459 قراءه كل قراءه قران مختلف عن الاخر  .. ولما اختلفوا في عدد اياتة وكلماته وحروفة .. ولا كانوا يرتبعون من موت الحفظة في الحروب ليركضوا لتدوين القران بعد ان ذهب منه قران كثير ولا كانوا بحاجة ليجلسوا امام المسجد ليتسولوا ايات من الرايح والجاي ولكن اجتمع كم واحد من الحفظة وكتبوا القران من ذكراتهم المزعومه وخلص الموضوع .. يا رجل كفوا عن الكذب فحتى رواياتكم الاسلامية تعركم وتفضحكم وتشهد بان محمد نفسه لم يكن يحفظ القران فما بالكم بغيره :

سَمِعَ رَسولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ رَجُلًا يَقْرَأُ في سُورَةٍ باللَّيْلِ، فَقَالَ: يَرْحَمُهُ اللَّهُ لقَدْ أذْكَرَنِي كَذَا وكَذَا، آيَةً كُنْتُ أُنْسِيتُهَا مِن سُورَةِ كَذَا وكَذَا.
الراوي:عائشة أم المؤمنين المحدث:البخاري المصدر:صحيح البخاري الجزء أو الصفحة:5038 حكم المحدث:[صحيح]

أنَّ النبيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عليه وَسَلَّمَ سَمِعَ رَجُلًا يَقْرَأُ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ، فَقالَ: يَرْحَمُهُ اللَّهُ لقَدْ أَذْكَرَنِي كَذَا وَكَذَا آيَةً، كُنْتُ أَسْقَطْتُهَا مِن سُورَةِ كَذَا وَكَذَا.
الراوي:عائشة أم المؤمنين المحدث:مسلم المصدر:صحيح مسلم الجزء أو الصفحة:788 حكم المحدث:[صحيح]

سَمِعَ النبيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ رَجُلًا يَقْرَأُ في المَسْجِدِ، فَقَالَ: يَرْحَمُهُ اللَّهُ لقَدْ أذْكَرَنِي كَذَا وكَذَا، آيَةً مِن سُورَةِ كَذَا حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بنُ عُبَيْدِ بنِ مَيْمُونٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عِيسَى، عن هِشَامٍ، وقَالَ: أسْقَطْتُهُنَّ مِن سُورَةِ كَذَا.تابعه علي بن مسهر وعبدة عن هشام.
الراوي:عائشة أم المؤمنين المحدث:البخاري المصدر:صحيح البخاري الجزء أو الصفحة:5037 حكم المحدث:[صحيح]

أنَّ النَّبيَّ - صلَّى اللَّه علَيهِ وعلَى آلِهِ وسلَّمَ - صلَّى في الفَجرِ فترَكَ آيةً ، فلمَّا صلَّى قالَ: أفي القومِ أُبَيُّ بنُ كعبٍ ؟ قالَ أُبَيٌّ: يا رسولَ اللَّهِ : نُسِخَت آيةُ كذا وَكَذا ، أو نُسِّيتَها ؟ قالَ : نُسِّيتُها .
الراوي:عبدالرحمن بن أبزى المحدث:الوادعي المصدر:الصحيح المسند الجزء أو الصفحة:913 حكم المحدث:صحيح ، رجاله

ويقول محمد في الحديث الملفق على لسانه بان القران سريع الهروب من صدور الرجال مثل النعام التي تهرب من رباطها :

بئسَ ما لأحدِهم أن يقولَ : نَسيتُ آيةَ كيتَ وكيتَ ، بل نُسِّي ، واستَذكِروا القرآنَ ، فإنه أشدُّ تفصيًا مِن صدورِ الرجالِ منَ النَّعَمِ
الراوي:عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث:البخاري المصدر:صحيح البخاري الجزء أو الصفحة:5032 حكم المحدث:[صحيح]

اكتفي بهذه الامثله التي تفضح خرافه الحفظ في الصدور لعدم الاطاله والا فلدي المزيد والمزيد ..!



> و نملك سندا متواترا



اسانيد قراءات قرانكم تلك التي وصلتكم بعد قرون بعد موت محمد تبقى تبلها وتشرب ميتها  لا تساوي قشره بصله عند العلماء فكل الادله ضد قرانكم الذي لا يود دليل واحد يثبت وجوده زمن محمد ولا ذكر له من اساسه في الوثائق التاريخيه  .. الاسانيد هذه تروح تلعب فيها في منتدياتكم الاسلامية .



> * ثم *القرآن العزيز ليس كتاب تاريخ تسرد فيه القصص، وتذكر فيه الوقائع بالترتيب، وإنما هو كتاب هداية ورحمة للعالمين



هذا التبرير الفاشل الذي تخترعوه للهروب من حقيقة ان قرانكم لا يحوي تفاصيل لانه ليس سواء كتاب خرافات وكتب الخرافات لا تحوي تفاصيل لان الكاتب لا يكتب حقائق يمكن للعلماء تتبعها والتأكد منها بل خرافات لهذا الكتاب المقدس يعتبر عند العلماء وثيقة تاريخيه وسير ذاتيه من خلالها لا يمكن للعلماء ان يعرفون اين عاش الانبياء واين دارت الاحداث في اي بلد في اي مدينة في اي قرية في اي عصر في اي ثقافه .. ولا حتى كل العالم الاسلامي ايضا لانهم سيكونوا عرايا بدون الاصل الكتاب المقدس .. فكل العلماء الذي يكتشفون الشخصيات والاحداث التي دارت في الكتاب المقدس يقولوا كما ورد في سفر كذا او كما ورد في الانجيل.. وليس كما ورد في سورة البقره او النمل  .. حتى المسلمين الذي يحاولوا اثبات وجود الانبياء للملحدين ليردوا عليهم يذهبوا لعلماء الاثار الذين اكتشفوا الاحداث والشخصيات بناء على الكتاب المقدس وليس القران ..

ومن ناحيه ثانيه القران لا يذكر تفاصيل فهو مجرد يسرد روؤس اقلام عن الانبياء من اساطير اليهود من التلمود والمدارش والمشناه عدا عن كتابات الهراطقه ومعتقداتهم المهرطقه عدا عن اساطير السريان سواء اهل الكهف او اساطير الفرس مثل هاروت وماروت عدا عن انشده دينيه من كتابات المسيحيه المترجمة كلها الى اللسان العربي .

تعال واقرا ما قاله المؤرخ وعالم الاثار الفرنسي سالومون رايناخ عن كتاب قرانك  :

"من وجهة النظر الأدبية ، القرآن ليس له فائدة تذكر. الخطاب ، التكرار ، النفاس ، الافتقار إلى المنطق والتماسك ، يضرب القارئ غير المستعد في كل منعطف. إنه لأمر مهين للعقل البشري أن يعتقد أن هذا الأدب المتواضع كان موضوع تعليقات لا حصر لها ، وأن الملايين من الرجال لا يزالون يضيعون الوقت في استيعابها "
“From the literary point of view, the Koran has little merit. Declamation, repetition, puerility, a lack of logic and coherence strike the unprepared reader at every turn. It is humiliating to the human intellect to think that this mediocre literature has been the subject of innumerable commentaries, and that millions of men are still wasting time in absorbing it.” (Reinach 1932:176

فهل اكذب هذا المؤرخ والعالم واصدقك انت والا اصدق شيوخ بول البعير هااااااااااا يعني مش معقوله !

ويقول الأستاذ البريطاني الألماني للغة العربية والإسلام جوزيف شاخت في عمله حول أصول الفقه الإسلامي فيما يتعلق بموضوع الشريعة المستمدة من القرآن:

"لم تستمد الشريعة الإسلامية من القرآن مباشرة بل تطورت من الممارسات الشعبية والإدارية في عهد الأمويين ، وكثيراً ما اختلفت هذه الممارسة عن النوايا وحتى الصياغة الصريحة للقرآن .. تم إدخال القواعد المستمدة من القرآن إلى القانون الإسلامي بشكل شبه دائم في مرحلة ثانوية."
"Muhammadan [Islamic] law did not derive directly from the Koran but developed ...out of popular and administrative practice under the Umaiyads, and this practice often diverged from the intentions and even the explicit wording of the Koran .... Norms derived from the Koran were introduced into Muhammadan law almost invariably at a secondary stage.
Joseph Schacht, The Origins of Muhammadan Jurisprudence, Oxford, 1950, p. 224

هل تريد مني ان اكذب هذا العالم من جامعه اكسفورد واصدقك انت او اصدق مشايخ بول البعير هاااااااااااااا يعني مش معقوله !

يقول الباحث أودبجورن ليرفيك :
"من الواضح أن القرآن والحديث قد تأثروا بالمسيحية غير الشرعية (" الهرطقية ") التي سادت في شبه الجزيرة العربية وأبعد من ذلك في الحبشة" قبل الإسلام.
"The Qur'an and Hadith have been clearly influenced by the non-canonical ('heretical') Christianity that prevailed in the Arab peninsula and further in Abyssinia" prior to Islam.
Images of Jesus Christ in Islam: 2nd Edition

وكلامه صحيح ويشهد له اباء الكنيسة قبل الاسلام بقرون الذين تحدثوا عن تغلغل وانتشار الهرطقات في الجزيرة العربيه وكتابات الهراطقه المترجمة للقران الاموي موجودة ويعرف العلماء مصادر تاليف القران منها .. فهل اكذبهم واصدقك انت يا مسلم والا اصدق مشايخ بول البعير هااااااااا يعني مش معقوله !

وهذا غيض من فيض من اهل الاختصاص يا مسلم !



> ثم لسنا مثلكم نكذب ونتهم الأنبياء بأكبر الكبائر


هذا ليس كذب يا من لا تعرفون اصل من فصل الانبياء بدون الرجوع للكتاب المقدس بل هي حقائق وعند العلماء ذكر اليهود لخطايا الانبياء والشعب دليل اثبات ان اليهود يسجلون الحقائق كما حدثت بغض النظر عن السمعه ويسموها بمعيار الاحراج .. فما تدعيه انه كذب هو دليل اثبات عند العلماء يا جاهل يا من لا تعرف الف باء التحقيق التاريخي.



> ثم إن هناك العديد الباباوات و القساوسة الذين إعترفوا بوجود تحريفات في الكتاب المقدس مثل الاب متى في كتابه



لا يوجد تحريف في الكتاب المقدس  باجماع جميع المتخصصين في علم النقد النصي بلا اي استثناء واحد والاب متى المسكين ما كانت تصله من كتب على قلايتة هي كتابات نقد راديكالي فقط لا غير لا تساوي قشره بصله عند اهل الاختصاص ونحن نعلم لهذا حينما نقرأ تفسيره ونصل لعباره قال العلماء نقلب الصفحه لاننا نعرف ما هي نوعيه الكتب التي كانت تصله دون غيرها .



> إعترف دانيال والاس أن قصة المرأى الزانية قصة مضافة في لقاء تلفزيوني و ها هو الرابط الفيديو



هههههههههههه نفس الفيلم الهندي .. قصه المراه الزانية ونهاية انجيل مرقس والفاصله اليوحناوية وبلا بلا بلا بلا ..

هذا المسلم الجاهل مثل كل العالم الاسلامي لا يعرف ان هناك مدرستين للنقد النصي :

"في الواقع ، لا توجد سوى مدرستين متنافستين للنقد النصي. وهاتان متعارضتان بشكل لا يمكن التوفيق فيه. وفي النهاية ، سيتعين على إحداهما أن تفسح المجال: وسيصبح الاستسلام غير المشروط هو موردها الوحيد. عندما يتم قبول أحدهم كن على حق ، لا يوجد مكان للآخر. يجب استبعاده من الاهتمام باعتباره شيئًا خاطئًا تمامًا ".
"Indeed there exist but two rival schools of Textual Criticism. And these are irreconcilably opposed. In the end, one of them will have to give way: and, vae victis! unconditional surrender will be its only resource. When one has been admitted to be the right, there can no place be found for the other. It will have to be dismissed from attention as a thing utterly, hopelessly in the wrong." [Dean Burgon, The Traditional Text, p. 18]

فدانيال والس يا جاهل  الذي يعتبر الكتاب المقدس مثل كل علماء النقد النصي سواء نقديين او تقليدين اوثق من جميع الكتابات القديمة بلا اي استثناء من اي ناحيه من النواحي والكتاب المقدس عند مدرسة دانيال والس سليم من الاختلافات بنسبة 99.33 بالمائه وثبات النص فيه بنسبه 99.9 بالمائه والذي قال عنه :

"لأكثر من قرنين من الزمان ، أعلن معظم علماء الكتاب المقدس أنه لا يوجد تأكيد أساسي قد تأثر بالمتغيرات"
“For more than two centuries, most biblical scholars have declared that no essential affirmation has been affected by the variants”
Taylor, J. (2012, March 21). An Interview with Daniel B. Wallace on the New Testament Manuscripts. Retrieved May 16, 2013

 فهو يتبع المدرسة النقديه الحديثه للنقد النصي وهي مدرسة الاقليله التي تتبع منهج انتقائي غير مبني على اساس رغم ان الاختلاف بين مدرستة وبين المدرسة التقليدية حولي نص بالمائه .. فمدرسة دانيال والس تعتبر فقرات غير اصليه او لا يمكن الحسم فيها على عكس المدرسة التقليدية اكبر مدرسة لعلم النقد النصي التي لا تستثني ادله سواء كانت اقتباسات الاباء او المخطوطات اليونانية او المترجمة او القراءات الكنيسة القديمة والتي تحوي قصه المراه الزانية التي استشهد بها القديس بايباس (70 - 155) وقت ما كانت النسخ الاصليه للعهد الجديد موجوده وكذلك ترتليان (140 - 220) واكلمندس الروماني المتوفي سنه 98م وغيرهم الكثير مما قبل وبعد مجمع نيقية الذين استشهدوا بها دليل اصالتها وموجودة في الترجمة الاشورية التي تعود لسنه 160م وقت ما كانت النسخ الاصليه التي كتبها الرسل موجوده وغيرها من المخطوطات الكثيره .. فالمدرسة التقليديه تاخذ كل الادله  ولاتستثني شئ عكس المدرسة النقديه الانتقائيه .. فالمدرسة التقليدية لا يوجد عندها شئ اسمه نصوص غير اصليه بل تقر باصاله جميع نصوص الكتاب المقدس فيقول عالم النقد النصي التقليدي ويلبر إن. بيكرينغ :

"اؤمن أن الله قد احتفظ بشكل تدريجي بالصياغة الأصلية للنص المكتوب حتى يومنا هذا ... أرى في النص التقليدي (" البيزنطي ") النتيجة والدليل على هذا الحفظ"

"I believe that God has providentially preserved the original wording of the textdown to our day... I see in the Traditional Text ('Byzantine') both theresult and the proof of that preservation" _(The Identity of theNew Testament Text,_ First Edition, 1977, pp. 143-144.)

ويقول قانون جمعية وستمنستر للإلهيات عن النص التقليدي الذي يشكل نص الاغلبيه الساحقه :

"ثامنا. العهد القديم بالعبرية (التي كانت اللغة الأصلية لشعب الله القديم) والعهد الجديد باليونانية (التي كانت معروفة لدى الأمم بشكل عام في وقت كتابتها). بإلهام من الله ، ومن خلال عنايته الفريدة وعنايته الطاهرة في جميع الأعمار ، فهي أصيلة."
VIII. The Old Testament in Hebrew, (which was the native language of the people of God of old,) and the New Testament in Greek, (which, at the time of the writing of it was most generally known to the nations,) being immediately inspired by God, and by his singular care and providence kept pure in all ages, are therefore authentical.



> *بارت إرمان يؤكد أن هذه القصة مضافة*


بارت ايرمان يتبع المدرسة الانتقائيه النقديه مدرسة دانيال والس الذي الكتاب المقدس عندهم سليم من الاختلافات بنسبة 99.33 بالمائه وثبات النص فيه بنسبه 99.9 بالمائه



> اعترفت دائرة المعارف الكتابية أن الفاصلة اليوحناوية نص مضاف



بناء على المدرسة النقديه وليس المدرسة التقليديه التي تقر باصالتها .. بروس متزجر الذي يتبع المدرسة النقديه الانتقائيه يقول انها غير اصليه تبعا لمنهج مدرستة المخالفة للمدرسة التقليدية  ولكن وجودها وعدم وجودها لا يقدم ولا يؤخر لان مفردات الثالوث منتشر في صفحات العهد الجديد فيقول :

"لا أعرف أي عقيدة معرضة للخطر". ولا واحده ، الان يأتي شهود يهوه إلى بابنا ويقولون:" إن انجيلكم خاطئ في نسخة الملك جيمس الأولى من يوحنا الأولى 5: 7-8 ، حيث يتحدث عن "الآب والكلمة والروح القدس: وهؤلاء ثلاثة واحد. سيقولون ، "هذا ليس في أقدم المخطوطات." وهذا صحيح. أعتقد أن هذه الكلمات موجودة في حوالي سبع أو ثماني نسخ فقط ، كلها من القرن الخامس عشر أو السادس عشر. وانا اعترف ان هذا ليس جزءا مما اوحى الى يوحنا الاول بكتابته . لكن هذا لا يلغي الدليل الذي شوهد بجزم في الانجيل بالنسبة لعقيده الثالوث ، فعند معمودية يسوع يتحدث الاب وابنه المحبوب يعمد والروح القدس يحل عليه وفي نهاية رسالة كورنثوس الثانيه يقول بولس "نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبه الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم امين"  و هناك العديد من الأماكن التي يذكر فيهاالثالوث ".
" don't know of any doctrine that is in jeopardy,"None?" Now, the Jehovah's Witnesses come to our door and say, 'Your Bible is wrong in the King James Version of 1 John 5:7-8, where it talks about 'the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one.' They'll say, 'That's not in the earliest manuscripts.' And that's true enough. I think that these words are found in only about seven or eight copies, all from the fifteenth or sixteenth century. I acknowledge that is not part of what the author of I John was inspired to write. But that does not dislodge the firmly witnessed testimony of the Bible to the doctrine of the Trinity. At the baptism of Jesus, the Father speaks, his beloved Son is baptized, and the Holy Spirit descends on him. At the ending of 2 Corinthians Paul says, 'May the grace of the Lord Jesus Christ, and the love of God, and the fellowship of the Holy Spirit be with you all.' There are many places where the Trinity is represented."

ويقول ايضا :
"وتجدر الإشارة ، بالطبع ، إلى أن الأساس التفسيري للثالوث لم يعتمد أبدًا على الفاصلة اليوحناوية ، لأن قضيته صنعت لقرون دون معرفة بهذه القراءة."
. It should be noted, of course, that the exegetical basis for the Trinity has never depended on the comma Johanneum, for its case has been made for centuries without knowledge of this reading.

فالفاصله اليوحناوية نص اصلي واستشهد بها اباء الكنيسة مثل القديس ثاؤفيلوس المتوفي سنه 168م وكانت النسخ الاصليه للعهد الجديد موجودة وترتليان واغسطينوس وكبريانوس واغريغوروس العجائبي المتوفي سنه 270م واغريغوروس النيزينيزي المتوفي سنه 385 وجيروم وغيرهم وموجوده في مخطوطات الترجمة اللاتينيه التي تعود للقرن الثاني ولها مخطوطات من القرن الرابع والخامس والفولجاتا التي تعود للقرن الرابع وستاتجارت القرن الخامس والترجمة الارمانية القرن الخاس والكثير جدا من المخطوطات فهي اصليه مثل جميع نصوص الكتاب المقدس عند المدرسة التقليديه التي لا ترمي بالادله وتستثنيها كما تفعل المدرسة النقديه الانتقائيه في منهجها المخالف للاصول !



> أنتم لستم مسيحين فالمسيح لم يستخدم هذا المصطلح في الإنجيل أبدا بل أول من أستخدمه هم الوثنين و معناه كان شتيمة ثم إن مصطلح الناصريون موجود في الكتاب المقدس



مسيحين غصب عن راسكم يا صلاعم وكل الكتاب المقدس هو موحى به من الله العهد القديم الذي كتبه الانبياء والعهد الجديد الذي كتبه الرسل وان كنتم لا تعترفون يا هراطقه يا اتباع خرافه الاسلام العباسي يا نكرات بوحي الرسل تضربوا راسكم في اقرب حيط .. عضوا في الارض .. اشربوا من البحر .. فنحن مسيحين ونحمل اسم المسيح والمسيح بالوحي من اطلق هذه الكلمة علينا لنحمل اسمه .



> ثم إن مصطلح الناصريون موجود في الكتاب المقدس


ناصريون نسبة لبلده المسيح الناصره وليس نصارى يا جاهل التي لا تعرفون لها اصل من فصل وتضاربتم بها تضارب الجهال في تفاسيركم التي تتضاربون في كل نص قراني فيبدأون مجاهل مفسيركم  بعباره واختلف العلماء وينهوها بعباره والله واعلم في القران الذي لا يفهموه اصلا !



> و البابا شنودة أنكم تسمون نصارى



حسب العرف العرباني في الشرق الاوسط الذي يعتبر المسيحي نصراني كم مره سنقول لك هذا الكلام وانت لا تفهم مثل كل مسلم !


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2023)

القسم هو للاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية.
المداخلات الاخيرة خرجت كثيرا عن الموضوع وتم التطرق للاسلاميين بطريقة تعارض قوانين المنتدى.

يا احبة يا ريت لو تراجعون قوانين المنتدى وتساعدونا على الحفاظ على هدوء الحوار. لا نحبذ اي حوار ننعت بعضنا بالحقير او ما شابه من هذه الالفاظ. 

نريد حوار راقي بناء محترم بدون كلام جارح 

ساغلق الموضوع مؤقتا لكي تهدأ المشاركات ونعيد مسار الموضوع واحترام قوانين المنتدى.


----------

